# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  محاضرات في مادة المدخل لدراسة العلوم القانونية

## hazem mohamed

المدخل لدراسة العلوم القانونية

تقسيم:

دراسة المدخل إلى القانون تنقسم إلى قسمين:

القسم الأول: نظرية القانون:

وفي هذا القسم ندرس الموضوعات التالية:

1 – تعريف القانون – خصائص القاعدة القانونية – أنواع القاعدة القانونية.
2 – مصادر القانون.
3 – أقسام القانون وفروعه.
4 – تطبيق القانون.
5 – تفسير القانون.

القسم الثاني: نظرية الحق:

وندرس فيه:
1 – تعريف الحق.
2 – صاحب الحق.
3 – محل الحق.
4 – حماية الحق.
5 – مصادر الحق.
6 – أنواع الحق.
7 – استعمال الحق.
8 – إثبات الحق.
الكتاب الأول
نظرية القانون
الفصل الأول
التعريف بالقانون

القانون يعد من فروع العلوم الاجتماعية الهامة.

وسوف نبين مدلول القانون لغويا، واصطلاحيا، ووظيفة القانون، وخصائص القاعدة القانونية وأنواعها.
المبحث الأول
المدلول اللغوي و الاصطلاحي والوظيفة الاجتماعية للقانون 
 (1) - لفظ القانون في اللغة:
له معنى واسع، وكلمة قانون من أصل يوناني وتعني:
الشيء المستقيم ـ المعيار - القاعدة.....

وقد انتقل اللفظ إلى العربية وأخذ معنى:

المقياس – القاعدة – النظام ....

ونكون أمام قانون علمي إذا كانت الظاهرة ترتبط بأسباب حدوثها.

(2)  لفظ القانون في الاستعمال الاصطلاحي:
المعني الواسع:

 مجموعة القواعد العامة التي توجه سلوك الأفراد في المجتمع .

وهذه القواعد قد تكون:
* صادرة عن الدولة في صورة تشريعات.
* أو صادرة عن الدين.

* أو صادرة عن العادة والتقليد، كالعرف.

وأيا كان مصدر القاعدة فهي تعني توجيه سلوك الأفراد على نحو ملزم يقيد حريتهم.

المعني الضيق:

وأحيانا يفهم القانون في معناه الاصطلاحي على نحو ضيق، وذلك بأنه:

 مجموعة القواعد التشريعية التي تصدر عن السلطة العامة في المجتمع، و هي على ثلاثة أنواع:
( أ) - التشريع الأساسي: 
 و هو الدستور و القوانين الأساسية الصادرة عن السلطة الـتأسيسية في المجتمع.
( ب) - التشريع العادي:

 مثل قانون المعاملات المدنية، و قانون العقوبات، وغيره من التشريعات، و هي تصدر عن السلطة التشريعية.

 ( ج ) - التشريع الفرعي:

  مثل لوائح التنفيذ، و لوائح التنظيم، و لوائح الضبط، و يصدر عن السلطة التنفيذية في الدولة.

وكل تشريع يتكون من مجموعة قواعد.


(3) - المفهوم النظري والعملي لمصطلح القانون:
المفهوم النظري:

يستمد من وجود القانون بذاته.
فيعتبر قانونا جميع القواعد التي تسنها الدولة بغرض تنظيم العلاقات بين الأفراد في المجتمع، وذلك أيا كانت تلك القواعد أو مناسبة صدورها أو المخاطبين بها.

المفهوم العملي:

ويستمد من الأثر الذي يتركه القانون في العلاقات الاجتماعية.

فيعتبر قانونا كل وضع ينشأ عن تطبيق أحكام القانون، سواء أخذ شكل تصرف، أو قرار إداري، أو حكم قضائي.

(4)  عناصر القاعدة القانونية:  
تتكون القاعدة القانونية من عنصرين، هما:

عنصر الفرض: ومصدره الواقع المادي.

وعنصر الحكم: ومصدره إرادة المشرع.
والعلاقة بين الفرض والحكم ثابتة، ( المقدمة و النتيجة ).

فكلما تحقق الفرض وجب تطبيق الحكم.

 مثال: كل إضرار بالغير يلزم فاعله ـ و لو غير مميزـ بضمان الضرر.........................

(5) - التشريع الالهى و القانون الوضعي:

•	المقصود بالتشريع الإلهي،  و قوامه (العقيدة الدينية).

•	المقصود بالتشريع الوضعي ،  و قوامه ( المنفعة الذاتية).


 # مركز الشريعة الإسلامية في هذا الشأن:

المبحث الثاني
خصائص القاعدة القانونية

تتميز القاعدة القانونية بعدة خصائص هي:

أولا: القاعدة القانونية عامة مجردة:

معني عمومية القاعدة القانونية:
أن ينطبق حكمها علي جميع الوقـائع التي تتحقق شروطها فيها، وليس على واقعة بذاتها.

معني تجريد القاعـدة القانونيـة:

أن حكمها يـكون قابلا للتطـبيق علي جـميع الأشخاص الذين تتوافر فيهم شروط انطباق القاعدة.

أي أنها تخاطب الأشخاص بصفاتهم وليس بذاتهم.
 مثال للعمومية و التجريد: 

كل شخص يبلغ سن الرشد، ( 21 سنة قمرية)، متمتعا بقواه العقلية و لم يحجر عليه يكون كامل الأهلية لمباشرة حقوقه.............

فهذه القاعدة تنطبق على كل واقعة بلوغ، وعلى كل شخص يتوافر فيه هذا البلوغ.

 نتائج العمومية و التجريد:

(1) - ضيق و اتساع نطاق تطبيق القاعدة القانونية:

الأصل، وبسبب عمومية وتجرد القاعدة القانونية، أنها تطبق على عدد غير محدد من:

* الأشخاص، الذين تتوافر أوصافهم.

* أو الوقائع التي تتحقق شروطها.

وبذلك يتسع نطاق تطبيق القاعدة القانونية.
ومع ذلك فقد يقتصر تطبيق القاعدة على:

* نوع معين من العلاقات.

* أو فئة معينة من الأشخاص، ( كالمحامين – أو الأطباء -....الخ). 

* أو على شخص واحد، ( كرئيس الوزراء، مثلا ).

وفي كل هذه الأحوال لا تفقد القاعدة القانونية خاصية العموم والتجريد.

(2) - القاعدة القانونية تحقق المساواة أمام القانون:

فالقاعدة تخاطب الناس بصفاتهم وليس بذاتهم، ودون نظر للأصل العرقي، أو الديني، أو المركز الاجتماعي.

كما أن القاعدة تحدد الوقائع بشروطها وليس بأعيانها.

(3) - القاعدة القانونية مستمرة في تطبيقها:

طالما تحققت شروط الواقعة، وتوافر في الشخص الصفات التي تستوجبها القاعدة، فإنها تطبق على عدد غير محدود من الوقائع والأشخاص، وباستمرار، وهذا نتيجة لصفة العموم والتجريد.

وهذا على عكس الحكم القضائي، أو القرار الإداري، إذ يطبق أي منهما بشأن شخص محدد وواقعة محددة.

(4) - القوانين العرفية استثناء من صفة العموم:

فهي تطبق في إقليم معين، ولفترة معينة، بسبب ظروف معينة.

وبذلك فهي لا تتمتع بصفة العموم والتجريد.
ثانيا: القاعدة القانونية قاعدة سلوك:
مضمون ذلك:

أن القاعدة القانونية هي خطاب من المشرع إلي الأفراد بإلزامهم بسلوك معين بقصد تحقيق غاية مثلي هي رعاية مصالحهم و الحــــفاظ علي أمن المجتمع.

مدى القاعدة القانونية:
الأصل:

 أن القاعدة القانونية تهدف إلى ضبط السلوك الخارجي دون الاعـــتداد بالنوايا أو المقاصد.

الاستثناء:
* يعتد القانون بالنوايا والمقاصد استثناء على الأصل.
مثال:
السلوك الإجرامي، يكون له أثر في تشديد العقوبة، ( القتل – والقتل العمد).

* سلطان القانون يتجاوز حدود العلاقات الاجتماعية:

لأن قواعد القانون ترتبط بتنظيم سلوك الأفراد فمن المفترض أن يتقيد القانون بالعلاقات الاجتماعية. أي بالواقع المادي لحياة الأفراد دون أن ينتقل لما يتصل بحياتهم الفعلية.

لكن نصوص الدساتير تنص على حرية التفكير والعقيدة، وهي من صميم المسائل المعنوية.

وترتب القوانين عقوبة على المساس بحرية الفكر أو المعتقد.

بل ينظم القانون عمل المؤسسة الدينية، كالوقف، والدعوة والإرشاد، كما ينظم شروط الانضمام إليها.

وفي كل هذا تنظيم للمسائل النفسية للأفراد.

ثالثا: القاعدة القانونية ملزمة:
حكمة الإلزام:

لأن غرض القاعدة القانونية هو ضبط سلوك الأفراد، فهذا الفرض لن يتحقق إلا إذا كانت القاعدة ملزمة.

معني الإلزام:

استناد القاعدة في خطابها للأفراد على الأمر والإجبار المقيد للإرادة بما تتضمنه من جزاء.
والإلزام يوجد بمجرد وجود القاعدة القانونية وصدورها من السلطة الآمرة المختصة.

ويظهر الإلزام في القاعدة في جانب الحكم.

فمثلا:
كل إضرار بالغير يلزم فاعله ولو غير مميز بضمان الضرر.

فالإلزام هنا هو الجزاء، أو الضمان، بتعويض الضرر.

طبيعة الجزاء في القاعدة القانونية:
مادي:

هو تدبير، أو إجراء مادي، تسلطه الدولة علي إرادة المخالف لقهره و إجباره علي الانصياع لحكم القانون.
ويستوي أن ينعكس ذلك علي الشخص:

 مباشرة، ( كالقبض و التوقيف )،

أو بشكل غير مباشر علي أمواله و نشاطه، ( كمصادرة أمواله، أو الحجز عليها، أو إغلاق المحل التجاري المخالف).

* أنواع الجزاء:

يتنوع الجزاء حسب طبيعة العلاقات التي تنظمها القاعدة القانونية.
ومن أهم وأكثر أنواع الجزاء شيوعا:

) أ) ـ الجزاء المدني:

ويتحقق عند مخالفة قاعدة من قواعد القانون الخاص.

محل الجزاء المدني:

ينصب علي الذمة المالية للمخالف.

مصدر الجزاء المدني:

العقد – التشريع – العرف.

أهم صور الجزاء المدني:

التنفيذ الجبري ـ بطلان التصرف ـ وقف نفاذ التصرف ـ التعويض..............

(ب) ـ الجزاء التأديبي:

ويتحقق عند مخالفة قاعدة من قواعد القانون الإداري.

أهم صوره:
المنع من الترقية ـ الخصم من المرتب ـ الإنذار - الفصل من العمل......................
ويتميز الجزاء التأديبي بطابعه الإداري، وغير القضائي. 

(ج) ـ الجزاء الجنائي:
ويقع عند مخالفة قاعدة من قواعد قانون العقوبات، أو التشريعات العقابية الأخرى، ( كقانون غسيل الأموال – وقانون مكافحة المخدرات -....الخ).
والجزاء الجنائي مقرر حماية لحق عام، ولحق خاص أيضا.

ويتميز الجزاء الجنائي بمبدأ المشروعية، ( لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص).

وهذا على عكس أنواع الجزاء الأخرى، إذ يمكن أن تستن إلى العرف، أو الإرادة، أو سلطة القاضي.

أهم صور الجزاء الجنائي:

العقوبة البدنية، ( كالإعدام - و الجلد ).

العقوبة المقيدة للحرية، ( كالسجن - و الحبس).

العقوبة المالية، ( كالغرامة ).

 والعقوبة التبعية، ( كالحرمان من الحقوق المدنية - و المصادرة - وتحديد الإقامة).
توقيع الجزاء من اختصاص الدولة:
القاعدة:
احتكار الدولة سلطة توقيع الجزاء، بما لها من ولاية عامة على الأفراد.

الاستثناء:

 تتنازل الدولة للأفراد عن سلطة توقيع الجزاء في حالتين:  

* الدفاع الشرعي.

* حق الاحتباس.

 نقد:
 الدفاع الشرعي و حق الاحتباس ليسا من قبيل الجزاء.

خصائص الجزاء:
تتميز أنواع الجزاء عموما بأنها:
- قهرية ذات طبيعة مادية.

- منظمة تتولى السلطة العامة توقيعها علي المخالف.

-	تقع فورا عند ثبوت المخالفة.

طاعة القانون: اختيارية أم إجبارية؟.
رأى:

طاعة الأفراد للقانون اختيارية، لا يلزم فيها تدخل الدولة.

الحجة:

القانون وضع ليحقق مصالح الأفراد، فهو نتاج إرادتهم.
الراجح:
الطاعة إجبارية، مصدرها الخوف من الجزاء.

الدليل:

فـي فـترات زوال التنـظيم القـهري فـي الجماعـة، (كالحروب)، تسود الفوضى.

المبحث الثالث
وضع القواعد القانونية مقارنة بغيرها من  قواعد السلوك

تتفق قواعد القانون مع قواعد الدين، والأخلاق، والآداب والمجاملات، في أنها جميعا تحكم سلوك الفرد.

لكن قواعد القانون تنفرد بخصوصية الإلزام، ويتبدى ذلك من المقابلة بين:
أولا ـ قواعد الدين و قواعد القانون:
ماهية قواعد الدين:
الأحكام الملزمة الإلهية التي شرعها الخالق لعباده، و تحديدا يقصد بالدين الإسلام.

أنواع قواعد الين:

* أحكام العقيدة.

* أحكام الأخلاق.

*أحكام المعاملات .

 مميزات قواعد الدين عن قواعد القانون:
من حيث النطاق:
الدين أوسع نطاقا من القانون.

 فالعلاقات التي ينظمها الدين تشمل السلوك والنوايا.

 أما القانون فيشمل الظاهر فقط.

من حيث الجزاء:

فالجزاء الديني مؤجل، ويوقعه الخالق.

أما الجزاء القانوني فهو معجل وتوقعه الدولة.

ثانيا ـ قواعد الأخلاق و قواعد القانون:
ماهية قواعد الأخلاق:

مجموعة من قواعد السلوك يهتدي إليها الإنسان بفطرته السليمة، و يسترشد بها العقل في التمييز بـــين  الخير و الشر.

*مثالها:
الصدق، الوفاء، الإحسان، الإيثار.................

مميزات قواعد الأخلاق عن قواعد القانون:
(أ)- من حيث الغاية:

الأخلاق غايتها مثالية، فهي تسعي إلي الكمال.

 أما القانون فغايته واقعية نفعية، لا تتجاوز حفظ الاستقرار في المجتمع.

(ب) - من حيث النطاق:
قواعد الأخلاق أوسع من قواعد القانون.
فقواعد الأخلاق تهتم بعلاقة الفرد مع نفسه ومع غيره، كما تمتد لتشمل النية.
أما قواعد القانون فتقتصر على السلوك الخارجي، ولا تحاسب على النية إلا إذا ارتبطت بمظهر خارجي.

(ج) - من حيث الجزاء:
فالجزاء الأخلاقي له طبيعة معنوية،

 أما الجزاء القانوني فله طبيعة مادية ينال من حقوق وحرية الشخص.

كما أن مصدر الجزاء الأخلاقي هو الضمير والمجتمع.

في حين أن الجزاء القانوني مصدره الدولة.
تقارب الأخلاق و القانون:

هناك صلة بين الأخلاق والقانون.

فبعض أحكام القانون تجد  مصدرها في قواعد الأخلاق.

مثل:
 قاعدة منع التعسف في استعمال الحق.

وهذه الصلة تساعد على نفاذ القانون.
ثالثا ـ قواعد الآداب و المجاملات و قواعد القانون:
ماهية قواعد الآداب و المجاملات:

مجموعة من القواعد السلوكية يتواضع الأشخاص علي إتباعها في شأن صلاتهم الاجتماعية.

( كآداب زيارة المريض، و مباركة النجاح ).
أوفي بعض مظاهر حياتهم العامة، ( كمظاهر لبسهم، و طريقة احتفالهم بأعيادهم ).

وقواعد الآداب والمجاملات تختلف من مجتمع لآخر حسب الثقافة والتقاليد السائدة.

تقارب قواعد الآداب و المجاملات من قواعد القانون:

الاثنان من القواعد التي تحكم سلوك الأفراد.

مميزات قواعد الآداب و المجاملات عن قواعد القانون:
من حيث طبيعة الجزاء:

فالقانون جزاءه مادي، توقعه السلطة العامة في الدولة.

 بينما الآداب و المجاملات جزاء مخالفتها جزاء معنوي، يتمثل في استنكار الناس لموقف المخالف.

ما السبب وراء اختلاف طبيعة جزاء كل منهما ؟ .
المبحث الرابع
أنواع القواعد القانونية

أولا  _القواعد القانونية المكتوبة و غير المكتوبة:

 	ماهية القواعد القانونية المكتوبة:
هي الأحكام التشريعية التي تصادق عليها السلطة المختصة و تصدر في شكل مكتوب و ملزم لتعبرعن ارادة الدولة.

 	ماهية القواعد القانونية غير المكتوبة:

هي قواعد العرف.

 	مقارنة القواعد القانونية المكتوبة بغير المكتوبة:

 القواعد المكتوبة واضحة المعنى فلا تكلف القاضي جهدا كبيرا في تطبيقها، بعكس القواعد القانونية غير المكتوبة التي تفتقد المادة المكتوبة.

ثانيا ـ القواعد القانونية الموضوعية و الشكلية:

* ماهية القواعد القانونية الموضوعية:

 هي القواعد القانونية التي تتضمن بيان بالحقوق التي يتمتع بها الافراد و الواجبات المفروضة عليهم.
    مثل:

 قواعد القانون المدني و قواعد قانون العقوبات........

    و هي تشتمل علي نوعين من الاحكام:

      1) الاحكام التي تترتب علي التصرفات الارادية للشخص كالعقد و الهبة و الوصية.

      2) الاحكام التي يقررها المشرع ابتداءا دون الرجوع الي ارادة الشخص و تنحصر في الجزاءات التي يتضمنها القانون.


 	ماهية القواعد الشكلية:

هي القواعد التي تحدد الاشكال و الضوابط التي يجب مراعاتها عند اقتضاء حق أو أداء التزام ، فهى قواعد اجرائية لا تقرر حق و لا تفرض جزاء.
مثال:

 قانون الاجراءات المدنية و قانون الاجراءات الجزائية.


ثالثا ـ القواعد القانونية الآمرة و المكملة:

 	ماهية القواعد الآمرة:

هي القواعد التي لا يجوز للافراد مخالفتها أو الاتفاق علي استبعاد حكمها.
 مثال:

 القواعد التي تحرم القتل و السرقة ، و القواعد التي تبين المحرمات من النساء، و تلك التي تفرض الخدمة العسكرية الاجبارية.

* ماهية القواعد المكملة:
   تعريفها:

 هي القواعد التي يجوز للافراد الاتفاق علي مخالفتها باستبعاد حكمها.

   تسميتها:

 سميت بالمكملة لان تطبيقها يعد استكمال لارادة الافراد.
   مثالها:

 م 567 معاملات مدنية تنص علي أن نفقات تسليم الثمن في عقد البيع تكون علي المشتري، و نفقات تسليم المبيع علي البائع ما لم يوجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك.

 مدى الالزام فيها: 

هي قواعد ملزمة شأنها في ذلك شأن القواعد الآمرة، أما مسألة إفساح المجال أمام الافراد للاتفاق علي مخالفتها فمقصود به أن يتاح للافراد فرصة أكبر للمرونة في التعامل مادام ذلك يحقق مصلحتهم.

 و هكذا يعتبر عدم اتفاق الافراد علي مخالفة القاعدة المكملة قرينة قانونية علي أن ارادتهم انصرفت الي اختيار حكمها فتكون ملزمة لهم عندئذ تماما كالقاعدة الآمرة. 

معيار التمييز بين القواعد الآمرة و القواعد المكملة:

(1)	معيار لغوي:

يقصد به النظر في الالفاظ التي صيغت بها القاعدة القانونية لتحديد طبيعتها الآمرة أو المكملة.

 فتكون القاعدة آمرة اذا اشتمل نصها علي ألفاظ الامر و الالزام و الوجوب.
 و تكون مكملة اذا اشتمل نصها علي الفاظ الخيار أو جواز الاتفاق علي مخالفة حكمها .

وهكذا تعد قاعدة آمرة بالمعيار اللغوي م 127 معاملات مدنية ( التعاقد علي معصية لا يجوز ).

 بينما تعد قاعدة مكملة بالمعيار اللغوي م 514 معاملات مدنية ( يلتزم البائع بتسليم المبيع الي المشتري مجردا من كل حق آخر ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق أو نص في القانون يقضي بغير ذلك ...........).

(2)	معيار موضوعي:

أساسه النظر الي مضمون القاعدة القانونية و مدي تعلق حكمها بالنظام العام و الآداب العامة:

 فإن تعلق حكم القاعدة بالنظام العام والآداب العامة عدت قاعدة آمرة، و إن لم يتعلق عدت قاعدة مكملة.

الأولوية للمعيار اللغوي:

 لايجوز اللجوء للمعيار الموضوعي لتحديد طبيعة القاعدة القانونية الآمرة أو المكملة إلا بعد اخفاق المعيار اللغوي في الكشف عن هذه الطبيعة.
و هكذا تعد قاعدة آمرة بالمعيار الموضوعي م10 معاملات مدنية ( قانون دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة هو المرجع الوحيد في تكييف العلاقات ...........).  

* مضمون النظام العام و الآداب:

# تعريفه:

هي مجموعة متجانسة من المصالح الاساسية التي يقوم عليها كيان المجتمع سواء كانت تتعلق بالمصالح الدينية أو السياسية أو الاجتماعية أو الاقتصادية أو الاخلاقية في المجتمع. 

.# جوانبه:

1)	- جانب مادي:

 هو مجموعة النظم السياسية و الادارية و المالية لمجتمع ما.

2)	- جانب أدبي:

 هو مجموعة القيم الاخلاقية التي يتبناها المجتمع.

# قيمته:
 قواعد النظام العام و الآداب بجانبيها هي الحد الأدني من القواعداللازمة للمحافظة علي المجتمع من الاضطراب أو الانحلال، و لذلك يفرض المشرع علي الجميع احترام هذه القواعد مطلقا.

 	نسبية النظام العام و الآداب:

# مضمون:

 يقصد بنسبية النظام العام و الآداب ارتباط قواعده بمتطلبات الزامن والمكان.

 فمضمون النظام العام و الآداب متغير من مكان إلى آخر و من زمان إلى آخر، فما يعد من النظام العام و الآداب في مجتمع ما، في مكان معين و في زمان معين، قد لا يعتبر كذلك في مجتمع آخر.

#  مثال:

 نظام تعدد الزوجات – دين الربا.

# أساس نسبية النظام العام و الآداب: 

يرجع الاختلاف بين المجتمعات في تحديد مضمون النظام العام و الآداب إلى المعتقد الديني و المضمون الثقافي بوجه عام و الذي يختلف من مجتمع آخر فينعكس ذلك على مضمون النظام العام و الآداب من مجتمع لآخر و من زمان إلى آخر. 

* تطبيقات النظام العام و الآداب:

1-	في القانون الدستوري:

 يعد من النظام العام و الآداب القواعد التي تقرر الحرية الشخصية و حرمة المسكن و حرمة النفس و حق التقاضي.

2-	في القانون الإداري و المالي:

 يعد من النظام العام و الآداب القواعد التي تنظم عمل الموظف العام و القواعد التي تفرض الضرائب. 

3-	في القانون الجنائي:

 يعتبر من النظام العام القواعد الاتي تحدد الأفعال المجرمة و العقوبات المقررة لها. 

4-	في القانون المدني:

 يعد من النظام العام و الآداب القواعد التي تحظر إقامة علاقة غير مشروعة مقابل مبلغ من المال و القواعد التي تحظر إنشاء أو إدارة بيوت القمار.

رابعا: قواعد التكليف و قواعد الوضع:

أساس التقسيم: 

هو مدى تعلق القواعد القانونية بالتصرفات  الارادية.

 فتصنف القاعدة القانونية بإنها من قواعد التكليف طالما إنها تنظم تصرفا ً إراديا ، و تصنف بإنها من قواعد الوضع كلما كانت غير متصلة بذلك.

	ماهية قواعد التكليف:

 هي الأمر الذي يتضمنه خطاب الشارع المتعلق بأفعال الإنسان في ذاتها و الحكم عليها ببيان ما فيها من شر أو خير. 

	مضمون قواعد التكليف:

 إما طلب فعل شيء، إما طلب ترك شيء، إما  التخيير بين طلب الفعل و تركه. 

	مثال قواعد التكليف:

 م 338 معاملات مدنية ( يجب وفاء الحق ما تستوفى شروط استحقاقه القانونية، فإن تخلف المدين وجد تنفيذه جبرا ً عليه تنفيذا ً عينيا ً أو تعويضيا ً طبقاً للنصوص القانونية ). 
    و م 290 معاملات مدنية ( يجوز للقاضي أن ينقص مقدار ضمان أو لا يحكم بضمان ما إذا كان المتضرر قد اشترك بفعله في إحداث الضرر أو زاد فيه ).

	ماهية قواعد الوضع :

 هي القواعد التي تربط بين أمرين مما لا يتعلق بأفعال الأشخاص بحيث يكون أحدهما سببا ً للآخر ، أو شرطا له، أو مانعا ً منه ، فيتوقف على علاقة السببية أو الشرطية أو المانعية كون الفعل صحيحا ً لتترتب عليه آثاره أو غير صحيح فلا تترتب عليه الآثار.
	مثال قواعد الوضع :

 م 282 معاملات مدنية ( كل إضرار بالغير يلزم فاعله .......... بضمان الضرر).

----------


## hazem mohamed

الفصل الثاني
مصادر القاعدة القانونية

 معنى مصادر القاعدة القانونية:

هي الأصول التي يرجع إليها إما:

	 للتعرف على مادة القاعدة القانونية.

	للوصول إلى الأصل الذي استمدت منه فكرتها.


	لتحديد السبب الذي أوجدها في شكلها الملزم.

تنوع مصادر القاعدة القانونية:

1-	المصدر الموضوعي: 

هي الظروف السياسية و الاقتصادية و الثقافية في مجتمع معين التي تدفع المشرع إلى تبني حكم قاعدة قانونية معينة.
2-	المصدر التاريخي: 

و هي الشرائع السابقة التي يكون المشرع قد أخذ عنها حكم القاعدة القانونية أو تأثر بها حال وضعه لقانون ما مثل أحكام الفقه الإسلامي بالنسبة للعديد من القوانين المدنية العربية.

3-	المصدر التفسيري:

 و هو الجهة التي يصح الرجوع إليهالاستجلاء غموض نص قانوني ، مثل الفقه ة القضاء.

4-	المصدر الرسمي:

و هو السبب المنشيء للقانون في شكله الملزم مثل التشريع و أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية و العرف.


المبحث الأول
التعريف بالمصدر الرسمي للقانون


-	ماهيته: 

هو الجهة التي تتسبب ابتدائا ً في وجود القاعدة القانونية في شكلها الملزم، و هي الدولة أو السلطة التشريعية فيها.

-	تطوره: 

1- في المرحلة الأولى: ( عصور ما قبل التدوين ):

 ساد العرف في المجتمعات القديمة، و تنازعت معه القواعد الدينية حينا و تجاوزها هو حينا آخر.

2- في المرحلة الثانية: ( بداية عصر التدوين ):

 حل التشريع جزئيا محل العرف مثل مدونة حمورابي و مدونات المعابد الفرعونية. 

3- في المرحلة الثالثة:
 سادت قواعد الدين مثلما حدث في الدولة الإسلامية في القرن السادس الميلادي و لمدة ثلاثة عشر قرنا ً من الزمان. 

4- في المرحلة الرابعة:

 تضاءل دور الدين و برز دور التشريع ، و انتهى الأمر إلى تغليب دور التشريع بعيدا تماما عن نفوذ الدين و يعرف هذا الوضع ( بالعلمانية ) و معناها فصل الدين عن الدولة.

- تعدده: 

* أنواعه: 
التشريع – الدين – العرف – مبادئ القانون الطبيعي و قواعد العدالة.

اختلاف الدول في الأخذ بالمصدر الرسمي:

 تختلف الدول في الأخذ بهذه المصادر الرسمية الأربعة بحسب المذاهب الفلسفية السائدة فيها: 

   فالأنظمة العلمانية تحصر المصادر الرسمية للقانون في ثلاث: 
  التشريع - العرف - قواعدالقانون الطبيعي و مبادئ العدالة. 

بينما الأنظمة الدينية تضم إلى ما سبق الدين ( الأحكام الشرعية ) كمصدر رسمي للقانون.

*اختلاف الدول في ترتيب المصادر الرسمية:

 و ذلك تبعا ً لاختلاف أنظمتها السياسية: 

فمنها من يقدم التشريع على العرف، و منها من يقدم العرف على الشريعة الإسلامية، و منها من يقد الشريعة الإسلامية على العرف، و منها من يقدم الشريعة الإسلامية على العرف و التشريع معا.

المصدر الرسمي للقانون في دولة الإمارات:
 حصل المشرع الإماراتي المصادر الرسمية للقانون في ثلاث:

  التشريع – أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية – العرف .( م1 معاملات مدنية). 

 و هكذا يعد التشريع المصدر الأصلي و تعد الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الاحتياطي الأول و يعد العرف مصدرا ً احتياطيا آخر. 

و يوجب هذا الترتيب على القاضي أن يحكم في الدعاوى بالنصوص التشريعية اولا ً فإذا لم يجد قضى بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ، فإذا لم يجد قضى بقواعد العرف.
 و هذا الترتيب في المصادر الرسمية للقانون في دولة الإمارات يعد من النظام العام و يتقيد به القاضي وجوبا.

المبحث الثاني
التشريع مصدر أصلي للقانون


	مضمون التشريع:

يطلق مصطلح التشريع على معنيين:

1)	فعل الدولة: 

أى قيام السلطة المختصة في الدولة بوضع القواعد العامة الملزمة و المنظمة للسلوك.

2)	نتاج فعل الدولة:

 أى القاعدة القانونية ذاتها التي تصدر عن السلطة المختصة.

	مسميات التشريع: 

1- التشريع العادي:

و يقصد به كل ما يصدر عن السلطة التشريعية من قواعد عامة تنظم العلاقات العادية بين الأفراد في المجتمع، و ذلك تمييزا ً له عن التشريع الأساسي الذي ينظم البينة الأساسية للمجتمع ( نظام الحكم في الدولة ، السلطات العامة فيها، الحقوق و الحريات )، و تمييزا ً له أيضا ً عن التشريع الفرعي ( اللوائح ).

2- القانون:

 و هذه التسمية من قبيل إطلاق اسم الكل على الجزء، فالقانون يشمل التشريع و يشمل كذلك مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية و قواعد العرف. 

	صدور التشريع: 

لا تكتسب القاعدة العامة الملزمة وصف التشريع إلا باستيفاء شرطين:

1- صدور التشريع عن السلطة المختصة:

* والسلطة المختصة بوضع التشريع تختلف من دولة إلى أخرى بحسب طبيعة النظام السياسي فيها ، و يبين الدستور في كل دولة من هي السلطة المختصة بوضع التشريع ، و تسمى السلطة التشريعية.

  * و لكل نوع من أنواع التشريع سلطة مختصة بوضعه: 

فالتشريع الأساسي يصدر عن السلطة التأسيسة في الدولة.

 و التشريع الفرعي يصدر عن السلطة التنفيذية.

 و يصدر التشريع العادي عن السلطة التشريعية.

 و ينصرف مصطلح السلطة التشريعية في معناه الأساسي إلى السلطة التي تختص بإصدار التشريع العادي تحديدا، و هي مؤسسة مستقلة نسبيا ً يديرها نواب منتخبون أو معينون يباشرون مهمة وضع التشريع. 

2- صدور التشريع في شكل مكتوب:

* و هذا هو المعيار المميز بين قواعد التشريع و قواعد العرف.

* و يقصد بصدور التشريع:

1- تدوين التشريع في وثيقة رسمية .

2- صياغة التشريع بشكل فني يضمن دقة ألفاظه و وضوح معانيه .

 	التشريع و التقنين:
 التقنين هو مجموعة متجانسة من التشريعات تعد بشكل منهجي من قبل السلطة العامة في فرع معين من فروع القانون، و في صورة مرتبة يسهل الرجوع إليها عند الحاجة.

 مثل :
 تقنين المعاملات المدنية ، و تقنين العقوبات ، و تقنين الإجراءات المدنية.

	أهمية التشريع: 

1-	 سهولة وضعه و تعديله مما يجعله يستجيب لتطور العلاقات الاجتماعية.

2-	 وضوح معانيه لصدور مضمونه في شكل نصوص مكتوبة بسهل الرجوع إليها عند الحاجة.

3-	يعد أداة لتطير المجتمع . باقتباس التشريعات المفيدة من المجتمعات الأخرى .

	أنواع التشريع من حيث مراتبه:
 ( مبدأ تدرج التشريع): 

1-	التشريع الأساسي:

 و هو الأعلى مرتبة و يتمثل في الدستور و القوانين الأساسية.
2-	التشريع العادي:

 و هو في المرتبة الثانية و يشمل جميع أنواع القوانين العادية التي تصدر عن السلطة التشريعية. 

3-	التشريع الفرعي:

 و يأتي في المرتبة الثالثة و يشمل اللوائح التنفيذية و التنظيمية و الضبطية التي تصدر عن الهيئات الإدارية في الدولة.

*مقتضى مبدأ تدرج التشريع:

 ضمان انسجام التشريع في مستوياته المختلفة و بما يكفل احترام التشريع الأدنى للتشريع الأعلى.

 و عند حدوث إخلال بذلك يطبق التشريع الأعلى و يهدر التشريع الأدنى المخالف.

	إقرار التشريع: 

 	معناه: 

سن التشريع و المصادقة عليه ثم إصداره من قبل السلطات المختصة بذلك.

* مراحله:
1- مرحلة سن التشريع  من قبل السلطة التشريعية:

	ماهية سن التشريع: 

هو قيام السلطة المختصة بوضع القانون عن طريق صياغة قواعده بشكل يضمن دقة و وضوح معانيه ، وفقا ً للإجراءات المقررة. 

	السلطة المختصة بسن التشريع:

هذه السلطة تختلف باختلاف النظام السياسي في الدولة و بمدى التقيد بمبدأ التدرج التشريعي:
فحيث يسود مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات: 

يتولي سن التشريع السلطة التشريعية ، بينما اذا ساد مبدأ دمج السلطات تتوزع مهمة سن التشريع بين أكثر من سلطة في الدولة.


*و عند التقيد بمبدأ التدرج التشريعي:

 يتولي سن التشريع الأساسي السلطة التأسيسية ، بينما يتولي سن التشريع العادى السلطة التشريعية، و تتولي السلطة التنفيذية سن التشريع الفرعي.
 أما اذا لم يلتزم النظام السياسي في الدولة بمبدأ التدرج التشريعي فيعتبرالتشريع بأنواعه الثلاثة من درجة واحدة و يمكن أن تختص السلطة الواحدة بسن أكثر من نوع من أنواع التشريع.

# السلطة التشريعية تتولي سن التشريع العادي:

   وفقا لمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات، تتولي السلطة التشريعية مهمة سن التشريع العادي.

 و تتكون السلطة التشريعية من مجلس واحد أو من مجلسين من نواب منتخبين أو معينين .

# مراحل سن التشريع العادي:

(1)	مرحلة المبادرة بالقانون:

 و تبدأ بوضع مسودة القانون ( و هي الصيغة الأولي لنصوص القانون مرفقة بمذكرة ايضاحية تبرز الأسباب التي دعت اليه و الأهداف التي يرمي اليها و الفروض و الأحكام التي يتضمنها ).

ثم ترفع المسودة و المذكرة الي أمانة السلطة التشريعية التي تباشر دراسة مشروع القانون.

و تتقرر مهمة المبادرة بالقانون لجهتين:
 أ ـ السلطة التنفيذية ممثلة في الحكومة ( مشروعات القوانين).

 ب - السلطة التشريعية ممثلة في نصاب معين من أعضائها ( مقترح بقانون ).

(2)	مرحلة الفحص و الدراسة:

يحال المشروع بقانون أو المقترح بقانون الي اللجان المختصة لدراسته و اجراء التعديلات اللازمة عليه ، و اعداد تقرير مفصل بعملها .

(3)	مرحلة التصويت و المصادقة:
 يعرض المشروع أو المقترح بقانون مرفقا بتقرير اللجنة علي السلطة التشريعية لمناقشة تقرير اللجنة، ثم  يجري التصويت علي المشروع أو المقترح أما بإقراره أو رفضه، و يعتبر مشروع القانون الذي حاز أغلبية الأصوات قانونا.

&  قواعد سن التشريع العادي في الدستور الإماراتي:

 تخول م89 من الدستور الإماراتي صلاحية محدودة للمجلس الوطني الاتحادي في مناقشة مشاريع القوانين التي تعرض عليه ، فيكون له حق قبولها أو تعديلها أو رفضها، بينما لايملك هذا المجلس حق المبادرة بإقتراح القوانين.

حكمة هذه الصلاحية المحدودة:
 هي وجود مجلس آخر يتولي ادارة شئون الدولة ، و هو المجلس الأعلي للإتحاد و الذي يتشكل من حكام الإمارات السبع.

 و يملك صلاحيات تشريعية واسعة بموجب أحكام الدستور ، فيعد مجلس تشريعي أعلي و سلطة تنفيذية عليا في نفس الوقت يسمو في ذلك علي المجلس الوطني الإتحادي كهيئة تشريعية و علي مجلس الوزراء الإتحادي كهيئة تنفيذية .

أما اجرائيا:

 فيتداول المجلس الوطني الإتحادي في شأن مشروع القانون المحال عليه للدراسة و ابداء الرأي بالموافقة أو الرفض ، ثم يرفع المشروع مشفوعا برأي المجلس الوطني الي المجلس الأعلي للإتحاد للتصديق عليه ليصير بعد ذلك قانونا نافذا .

 لهذا يمكن القول بأن الكلمة الفصل في وضع التشريع ترجع للمجلس الأعلي للإتحاد أكثر مما ترجع للمجلس الوطني للإتحاد.

# السلطة التنفيذية تتولي وضع التشريع الفرعي:

 	من يتولي وضعها:

 رئيس السلطة التنفيذية أو من يفوضه في اصدارها. 
* تسميتها : اللوائح .

 * تمييزها عن التشريع العادي: 

  1) من حيث القوة الملزمة:

 اللائحة أقل إلزاما من التشريع العادي عند تعارض حكمها مع حكم التشريع العادي.

  2) من حيث موضوعها:

 اللائحة لا تستطيع أن تتجاوز في موضوعها ما ورد في التشريع العادي ، فهي تفصل أحكامه دون أن تعدلها أو تعطلها أو تضيف اليها .

 	حكمة منح السلطة التنفيذية سلطة اصدارها:

 السلطة التنفيذية أقدر علي التعرف علي صعوبات تنفيذ التشريع العادي و ذلك بحكم وظيفتها فهي علي اتصال مستمر مع الجمهور.

* أنواعها:

( 1 ) -  لوائح التنفيذ.
( 2 ) -  لوائح التنظيم. 

( 3 ) -  لوائح الضبط.


سلطة اصدارها في الدستور الإماراتي:

 للسلطة التنفيذية ممثلة في رئيس الدولة و مجلس الوزراء أو من يفوض في هذه المهمة من الوزراء الاتحاديين، سلطة اصدار اللوائح الاتحادية تحت رقابة المجلس الأعلي للاتحاد.

 أما اللوائح المحلية فتصدر عن الحكومة المحلية بمقتضي تفويض ضمني من السلطة التنفيذية الإتحادية و أيضا تحت رقابة المجلس الأعلي للاتحاد.

# سن التشريع العادي في حالة الضرورة: 

	ماهيته:

 تشريع الضرورة هو ما يصدر عن السلطة التنفيذية ممثلة في رئيس الدولة  من قرارات و أوامر لمواجهة حالة من حالات الضرورة ( و هي الحالات التي يتعين فيها سن التشريع العادي في غيبة السلطة التشريعية كحالة عطلة المجلس التشريعي أو حالة حله) مع اتخاذ كافة الضمانات اللازمة لعرض ذلك التشريع علي المجلس التشريعي عند عودته للعمل.

	طبيعته:

 1) تشريع استثنائي. 

2) تشريع مؤقت.

	الدور الرقابي للمجلس التشريعي علي تشريعات الضرورة:

 له الحق في المصادقة عليها حتي يستمر العمل بها ، أو الغائها فيبطل العمل بها من ساعته مع مراعاة ما ترتب علي ذلك من حقوق مكتسبة.

  يشترط لقبول تشريع الضرورة ما يلي:

 1ـ أن تستدعي مصلحة البلاد سن تشريع لمواجهة ظرف طارئ لا يحتمل الانتظار.

 2 - أن يتزامن ذلك مع فترة غياب المجلس التشريعي.

 3 - أن تتخذ الضمانات اللازمة لعرض تشريع الضرورة علي المجلس التشريعي في أول جلسة لاحقة له.
	ضوابط إصدار تشريع الضرورة في الدستور الإماراتي:

    اذا حدث فيما بين أدوار انعقاد المجلس الأعلي، ما يوجب الاسراع في اصدار قوانين اتحادية لا تحتمل التأخير، فلرئيس الاتحاد و مجلس الوزراء مجتمعين اصدار ما يلزم منها، و ذلك في شكل مراسيم لها قوة القانون بشرط ألا تكون مخالفة للدستور.

و يجب عرض هذه المراسيم بقوانين علي المجلس الأعلي خلال أسبوع علي الأكثر للنظر في إقرارها أو الغائها.

 فإذا أقرها تأيد ما كان لها من قوة القانون ، و يخطر المجلس الوطني الاتحادي بها في أول اجتماع له.

# سن التشريع العادي في حالة تشريع التفويض:

معناه:

 هو تشريع عادي يصدر عن رئيس الدولة في موضوعات معينة بموجب تفويض محدد في القانون.

حكمته:
أن بعض أنواع التشريع العادي تقتضي المصلحة العامة الاستعجال في إصدارها أو تتطلب درجة من السرية، كتشريعات الضرائب و الرسوم و تشريعات التسليح. 

سنده:

 يستند تفويض التشريع وجوبا ً إلى وجود نص قانوني يتضمن تفويضا ً صريحا ً من السلطة التشريعية إلى السلطة التنفيذية بمباشرة الأخيرة التشريع في مسائل معينة و محددة على سبيل الحصر و يبين الدستور المجالات التي يصح التفويض فيها و مدة التفويض و شروطه. 

تمييزه عن تشريع الضرورة :
  1- تشريع التفويض يصدر و على خلاف تشريع الضرورة في ظروف عادية و في حضور السلطة التشريعية. 

2 - تشريع التفويض سببه القانون، أما تشريع الضرورة فسببه حالة الضرورة المتجسدة في غيبة السلطة التشريعية.

* نفاذ التشريع:

-	مضمونه:

 هو إلزام كافة المخاطبين به بأحكامه عن طريق استخدام وسائل الإجبار العام.
مراحله:

1- إصدار التشريع:

ماهيته:

 عمل إجرائي يقصد به قيام رئيس السلطة التنفيذية بالأمر بوضع التشريع الذي صادقت عليه السلطة التشريعية موضع التنفيذ.

 و يتم ذلك بموجب مرسوم تنفيذي يتضمن الأمر لرجال السلطة التنفيذية بالسهر على تنفيذ التشريع الجديد بوصفه قانونا ً من قوانين الدولة، و ذلك بتحديد تاريخ لنفاذ أحكامه.
مكنة اعتراض السلطة التنفيذية على إصدار التشريع: 

يجوز للسلطة التنفيذية ممثلة في رئيسها الاعتراض على إصدار أي تشريع تراه غير محقق للمصلحة العامة و ذلك عن طريق تقديم طلب إلىالسلطة التشريعية تلتمس فيه إعادة النظر في مسائل معينة واردة في التشريع الجديد و يسمى ذلك طلب قراءة ثانية، يتضمن مبررات الاعتراض على التشريع الجديد.

قيد زمني للاعتراض: 

يتقيد الاعتراض بقيد زمني لا يتجاوز غالبا ً شهرين من تاريخ استلام السلطة التنفيذية للنص التشريعي، بحيث إذا لم تتقدم خلالها بالاعتراض عد ذلك موافقة ضمنية على التشريع و يتعين عندئذ على السلطة التنفيذية إصداره في التاريخ المحدد له.

أثر الاعتراض:

 يترتب على الاعتراض إعادة النص التشريعي إلى السلطة التشريعية التي لها الخيار إما بقبول الاعتراض و من ثم إعادة النظر في مضمون التشريع أو رفض الاعتراض.

 و عندئذ يعاد النص التشريعي كما هو بعد التصويت عليه مرة ثانية بعد التصويت عليه و لكن بأغلبية خاصة ( الثلثين) لضمان سند قوي له في مواجهة اعتراض السلطة التنفيذية و في هذه الحالة لا تملك الأخيرة إلا الموافقة على إصدار التشريع كما هو.

موقف الدستور الإماراتي من حق الاعتراض:

 لم يقر المشرع الإماراتي للسلطة التنفيذية صلاحية الاعتراض على إصدار التشريع بسبب اجتماع صلاحيات التنفيذ و التشريع في هيئة واحدة هي المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد.

نشر التشريع :

ماهيته: 
هو إعلام المخاطبين به بمحتواه عن طريق نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

وسيلة النشر: 

الجريدة الرسمية لنشر القوانين في الدولة.

هدف النشر:

 هوإعلام كافة أفراد المجتمع بأحكام القانون حتى يمكن إلزامهم به تطبيقاً لقاعدة لا تكليف إلا بمعلوم. 

أثر النشر :

افتراض علم الكافة بأحكام التشريع و لا يعذر أحد بجهله بالقانون. 

دور النشر بالنسبة لنفاذ القانون :

 القاعدة أن تاريخ نشر التشريع في الجريدة الرسمية يعد هو التاريخ المحدد لنفاذه إلا إذا حدد الأمر بالنشر تاريخا ً لاحقا ً لذلك.


إلغاء التشريع: 

مفهومه:
 هو نسخ التشريع و نفي حكمه بتجريده من قوته الملزمة عن طريق إصدار تشريع جديد يقرر ذلك.


حكمته:

 هو أمر تقتضيه طبيعة الأشياء باعتبار أن قواعد القانون لا بد أن تستجيب لكل تطور في الواقع الاجتماعي المتغير على الدوام، فيزول التشريع السابق و يحل محله التشريع اللاحق. 

ضابطه:
 يتم إلغاء التشريع في إطار مبدأ سيادة القانون بمعنى أن التشريع لا يلغى إلا بـتـشـريـع مـثـلـه ( مبدأ تدرج التشريع )، فالتشريع النافذ لا يلغى إلا بتشريع من نفس مرتبته أو من مرتبة أعلى. 

عدم الاستعمال لا يلغي التشريع النافذ :

فعدم استعمال التشريع النافذ لفترة طويله لا يوقف استمرار نفاذ التشريع، و لا يلغيه ، و حكمة ذلك أن عدم الاستعمال هو مجرد عرف و التشريع ( المصدر الأعلى )  لا يلغى بالأعراف ( المصدر الأدنى ). 

طرقه:
 1- الالغاء الصريح: 
و هو نوعان:

 أ- الالغاء الصريح المباشر:

 و هو التعبير صراحة عن قصد الإلغاء بصدور تشريع جديد يتضمن حكما ً يقررإلغاء تشريع قائم بالفعل ، و يعبر عن ذلك بعبارات مثل يلغى العمل بالقانون كذا ، أو بالمادة كذا. 

ب- الإلغاء الصريح غير المباشر: 
و يكون بربط سريان القانون بفترة زمنية محددة أو بتحقيق هدف محدد و بحيث يلغى القانون بمجرد انقضاء تلك الفترة أو تحقق ذلك الهدف، مثل قوانين الطوارئ. 

2- الاإلغاء الضمني: 

و هو صدور تشريع جديد يتضمن أحكاما ً تتعارض مع أحكام التشريع النافذ و بحيث لا يمكن الجمع بينهما في التطبيق، فيعتبر التشريع النافذ ملغيا ً في الحدود التي تتعارض فيها أحكامه مع التشريع الجديد.

  و يتخذ التعارض بين التشريعين الجديد و النافذ صورتان:
 أ- التعارض الكامل: 

و يتحقق بأن ينظم التشريع الجديد موضوعا ً بالكامل كان ينظمه التشريع النافذ فيلغي التشريع الجديد التشريع النافذ عن طريق حلول أحكام الأول محل أحكام الثاني ، و دون حاجة إلى النص على ذلك الإلغاء . فهو إلغاء شمولي لكافة أحكام التشريع النافذ. 

ب- التعارض الجزئي:

 و يتحقق بأن يصدر تشريع جديد يتعارض أحد أحكامه مع حكم ورد في تشريع نافذ ، فإذا اتحددت طبيعة النصين و موضوعهما بأن تتضمن كل منهما حكما ً عاماً أو تضمن كل منهما حكما ً خاصا، فعندئذ ينسخ حكم القانون النافذ بموجب حكم القانون الجديد المتعارض معه.

فإذا لم تتحد طبيعة النصين بإن تتضمن أحدهم حكما ً عاما ً و تتضمن الآخر حكما ً خاصا ً فلا يقع الإلغاء إلا في حدود تقييد الخاص للعام: 

	فإذا تتضمن التشريع الجديد أحكاما ً خاصة تتعارض مع أحكام عامة وردت في التشريع النافذ فإنالحكم الخاص في التشريع الجديد يقيد الحكم العام في التشريع النافذ . 

	أما إذا تتضمن التشريع النافذ حكما ً خاصا ً و صدر التشريع الجديد متضمنا ً حكما ً عاما ً فإن التشريع النافذ هو الذي يؤثر في التشريع الجديد ، حيث يقيد الخاص العام في حدود التعارض بينهما.

المبحث الثالث
الشريعة الاسلامية مصدر احتياطي للقانون

مضمون أحكام الشريعة الاسلامية:

 تتضمن الشريعة الاسلامية نوعين من الأحكام: 

	أحكام العقائد: 
و تتضمن ضوابط الاعتقاد في الاسلام.

	أحكام الأعمال:
 و تشتمل الأحكام التي توجه الارادة ، و هي فرعان:

     أ) أحكام العبادات:
 و تنظم علاقة العبد بربه . 
ب) أحكام المعاملات:
 و تنظم علاقات الشخص بغيره.

* موقع الشريعة الاسلامية كمصدر احتياطي للقانون:

تنص المادة الأولي معاملات مدنية علي وجوب سريان النصوص التشريعية علي جميع المسائل التي تتناولها هذه النصوص، فإذا لم يجد القاضي نصا في القانون ، حكم بمقتضي الشريعة الاسلامية.

* ضوابط رجوع القاضي الي الشريعة الاسلامية:

الزم القانون القاضي عند خلو القانون من حكم للنزاع ، أن يرجع للشريعة الاسلامية متبعا أسلوبا محددا:

 فيلتزم القاضي بتخير أنسب الأحكام للقضايا من مذهبي الامام مالك و الامام أحمد في الدرجة الاولي، فإذا لم يجد تحول الي النظر في مذهبي الامام الشافعي و الامام أبي حنيفه.

* مقتضي حكم القاضي بالشريعة الاسلامية:

يعتبر حكم القاضي بالشريعة الاسلامية واجبا في حالتين:

 1 ) - عند خلو التشريع من النص:  

و قد تعمد المشرع أن يخلو التشريع من النص في مسائل الاحوال الشخصية.

2) - عندما يحيل المشرع علي أحكام الشريعة الاسلامية:

 وهو ما تحقق بشأن مسائل الحدود و القصاص و الديات.

المبحث الرابع
العرف كمصدر احتياطي للقانون

# تعريفه:

العرف مجموعة من قواعد السلوك غير المكتوبة التي تعارف الناس عليها في مجتمع معين في زمان معين و تواتر العمل بها بينهم الي الحد الذي تولد لديهم الاعتقاد بإلزامها.

# مرتبته:
هو مصدر احتياطي ثان للقانون بعد الشريعة الاسلامية.

 فلا يحكم القاضي به الا اذا خلا التشريع من النص، و بعد استنفاذ البحث في أحكام الشريعة الاسلامية.

# ضوابط تطبيقه:

1) - مراعاة قيود النظام العام و الآداب:

 فلا يجوز تطبيق قاعدة عرفية يتناقض حكمها مع مقتضيات النظام العام و الآداب العامة . 

 2) - مراعاة طبيعة العرف ، إن كان عرفا عاما أو خاصا:
 فلا يجوز تطبيق عرف سائد في إمارة معينة علي قضية واقعة في إمارة أخري.

# تكون القاعدة العرفية:

عناصر القاعدة العرفية:

تتكون القاعدة العرفية من سلوك معين يصدر عن شخص أو مجموعة أشخاص بمناسبة معينة ، ثم يتكرر ذلك السلوك في مناسبات مماثلة بشكل مطرد الي الحد الذي يتولد معه اعتقاد لدي الناس بكونه سلوكا ملزما.


 أولاـ  العنصر المادي:

 	مضمونه: 

 هو تواتر العمل بسلوك معين لفترة طويلة مما يترتب عليه اشاعة هذا السلوك بين الناس في المجتمع أو أغلبهم علي الأقل.

مثال:

 اعتياد الناس علي التعامل في مناسبات معينة علي نحو معين كتحميلهم تكلفة المياه في عقد الايجار علي المستأجر، واعتيادهم فـــي عقد الزواج علي تقسيم المهر الي معجل و مؤجل.

 	أوصاف العادة:

لا تعتبر العادة السلوكية عرفا إلا اذا توافرت لها أوصافا معينة ، هي:

   (1) عموم و تجريد السلوك:

 و يقصد بذلك وجوب انتشار السلوك بين عدد غير محدد من الافراد و لا يقتصر علي أشخاص بعينهم و ألا يتعلق بوقائع محددة ، سواء كان العرف شامل ( ساري علي كل أقاليم الدولة ) أو كان عرفا محليا ( يسري علي اقليم معين من اقاليم الدولة ) أو كان عرفا مهنيا ( يسري علي أفراد مهنة معينة) أو كان عرفا طائفيا ( يسري علي أفراد طائفة معينة ).

 (2) اضطراد السلوك:

 بمعني ان يستقر الافراد علي العمل به و اتباعه دون الخروج عليه.

 مع مراعاة أن اضطراد العمل بالسلوك لايعني عدم انقطاع العمل به مطلقا ، بل يعني عدم انقطاع العمل بالسلوك انقطاعا ظاهرا لفترة طويلة من الزمن يفهم منه استقرار الناس علي ترك العمل به.

(3) قدم السلوك:

 بمعني استمرار العمل بالسلوك لفترة طويلة . و ليس لذلك حد زمني معين ، فالمسألة يقدرها القاضي من حالة لأخري.

(4)	عدم مخالفة السلوك للنظام العام و الآداب العامة:

 فالسلوك السئ و لو استمر العمل به لفترة طويلة لا يعد من العرف مثل عادة الأخذ بالثأر ، و عادة الوساطة في قضاء مصالح الناس.

ثانيا ـ العنصر المعنوي: 
× مضمونه:

 هو شعور الافراد بالزام القاعدة العرفية من جراء اعتيادهم علي تكرار السلوك لفترة زمنية طويلة.

× تقديره:
 التثبت من العنصر المعنوي أمر غير ميسور للتعلقه بأمر نفسي لدي الأفراد و من ثم يصعب اثباته.
# العادة الاتفاقية و العرف:  

 تعريف العادة الاتفاقية: 
هي عادات جارية يتفق الافراد في العقد علي الالتزام بحكمها في شأن تعامل معين بينهم .   

 	مثال:

اعتياد التجار في بعض المجتمعات علي حساب المائة حبة من الفاكهة مائة و عشرة. 
 	طبيعتها: 

العادة الاتفاقية هي عرف غير مكتمل، تحقق له العنصر المادي دون العنصر المعنوي لافتقادها لصفات السلوك العرفي من عمومية و تجريد و اضطراد و قدم. 

 	شرط انطباقها:

 اتفاق الأفراد علي العمل بها ، فهي لا تلزمهم الا اذا اتفقوا علي الاخذ بحكمها.  

* نتائج التمييز بين العرف و العادة الاتفاقية:

 1- مدي افتراض العلم بهما:

 العرف بوصفه قانونا يفترض علم الناس به و لا يقبل منهم الاعتذار بالجهل به.

 أما العادة الاتفاقية – وهي ليست قانونا – فلا يفترض علم الافراد بها، بل و يقــــبل منهم الاعـــــتذار بالجهل بها.

2 – تطبيق القاضي لها:

 مادام العرف قانونا فيطبقه القاضي من تلقاء نفسه و لو لم يطلب الخصوم ذلك.
 أما العادة الاتفاقية ـ و هي ليس قانونا ـ فلا يطبقها القاضي من تلقاء نفسه و لا يتحرى وجودها بنفسه و انما علي صاحب المصلحة اثبات وجودها.

3 – رقابة المحكمة العليا:

 مادام العرف قانون فيخضع القاضي لرقابة المحكمة العليا في تفسيره و تطبيقه ، بعكس العادة الاتفاقية. 

# أنواع العرف: 

  أولا – بالنظر الي نطاق تطبيقه: 

1)	العرف الاتحادي:

 هو العرف الذي ينتشر العمل به في جميع امارات الاتحاد.

2)	العرف المحلي: 

هو العرف الذي لا ينطبق الا في حدود امارة معينة.

ثانيا ـ بالنظر الي نوع العلاقات التي ينظمها: 

1) العرف العام:
هو العرف الذي ينشأ بتأثير من السلطة العامة في علاقاتها المختلفة كالعرف الاداري و العرف الدستوري و العرف الدولي.

2) العرف الخاص:

 هو العرف الذي ينشأ بسبب العلاقات الفردية في تعاملاتهم المختلفة ، و من صوره:

 (أ) العرف الطائفي:
 الذي ينتشر بين أفراد طبقة معينة أو طائفة معينة مثل طائفة التجار ( العرف التجاري) أو طائفة المزارعين ( العرف الزراعي).
(ب) العرف المهني:

الذي يسود علاقات الافراد في مهنة معينة كمهنة الطب (العرف الطبي) أو مهنة المحاسبة ( العرف المحاسبي).

#  أساس القوة الملزمة للعرف:  

   تعددت الآراء في هذا الشأن كالآتي: 

  الرأي الأول: 

القوة الملزمة للعرف ترجع الي الضمير الجماعي.

 مضمون: 

ضمير الافراد في المجتمع هو الذي أحدث العرف و من ثم التزموا به بوصفه تعبيرا عن وجدانهم . 

نـــــــقد:

 ضمير الجماعة حجة غير مقنعة الا في المجتمعات محدودة العدد التي يسود فيها العرف ، بخلاف المجتمعات الحديثة التي تحتكر الدولة فيها سلطة التشريع و تجرد الافراد من القدرة علي وضع القانون.

 الرأي الثاني:
 القوة الملزمة للعرف ترجع الي تبني المشرع لأحكامه:

 مضمون:

 فالالزام في العرف يرجع الي تبني المشرع لأحكامه إما بشكل صريح عندما تحيل أحكام التشريع بصدد واقعة معينة الي قواعد العرف أو بشكل ضمني عندما يقرالمشرع للقاضي سلطة تقديرية في الرجوع الي قواعد العرف.

نقـــــد: 

العرف كمصدر للقانون أسبق من التشريع مما يدل علي أن للعرف قوة ملزمة ذاتية. 
الرأي الثالث:

 القوة الملزمة للعرف ترجع الي قيام المحاكم بتطبيقه: 

 مضمون:

  أساس الزام العرف يرجع الي تبني المحاكم تطبيقه علي الاقضية المعروضة عليه . فالقضاء ، و إن لم يستحدث الحكم العرفي ابتداءا ، فإنه يلعب دورا أساسيا في تحديد مضمونه و تأكيد قوته الملزمة.

نقـــد: 
 القاضي يطبق العرف لأنه ملزم  و ليس صحيحا أن القاضي يمد القاعدة العرفية بالالزام من خلال تطبيقه لها.

الرأي الرابع: 

القوة الملزمة للعرف ترجع الي مقتضيات الضرورة الاجتماعية:
مضمون:

 يستمد العرف الزامه من الضرورة الاجتماعية التي تفرض وجوب اللجوء الي العرف حين يشوب التشريع نقصا في أحكامه.

تقديــر: 
هذا أصوب الآراء.

# علاقة العرف بالتشريع: 

 لا يجوز للقاضي أن يرجع  الي العرف الا اذا استنفذ النظر في التشريع بمعناه الواسع الذي يشمل نصوص القانون و أحكام الفقه الاسلامي.

 يلعب العرف وظيفة من الوظائف التالية بالنسبة للتشريع: 

   1- العرف المكمل للتشريع:
 مضمونه :
 رجوع القاضي إلى قواعد العرف لطلب الحكم منها في الحالات التي يخلو فيها التشريع من الحكم المناسب.

* نطاقه:

 يكمل العرف نقص التشريع في فروع القانون المختلفة بنسب متفاوتة.
 فمثلا ً:
 يتعاظم دور العرف في القانون الدولي و القانون التجاري.

 و يتضائل في المعاملات المدنية.

و يندر في القانون الدستوري و الإداري.
 و ينعدم في القانون الجنائي حيث يسود مبدأ لا جريمة و لا عقوبة بغير نص تشريعي.

 2- العرف المساعد للتشريع:

* مضمونه:

رجوع القاضي إلى قواعد العرف ليستعين بها في كيفية تطبيق المعايير المرنة الواردة في النص التشريعي بهدف تطبيق حكم النص بأسلوب أكثر ملائمة. 

* مثاله :

 تنص المادة 567 معاملات مدنية على أن:

 نفقات تسليم الثمن و عقد البيع و تسجيله تكون على المشتري، و نفقات تسليم المبيع تكون على البائع ، كل ذلك ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص في قانون أو عرف يخالفه.

 3 - العرف المخالف للتشريع:

* مضمونه:

 هو قيام عرف مخالف لقاعدة قانونية مكملة، على خلاف العرف المخالف لقاعدة قانونية آمرة الذي يبطل العمل به لعدم جواز الاتفاق على خلاف أحكام القواعد الآمرة.
نطاقه:

 الأخذ بمبدأ عدم جواز قيام العرف المخالف للتشريع يتقيد بمجال كل فرع من فروع القانون.

 بمعنى أن العرف المدني لا يجوز أن يخالف قاعدة آمرة من قواعد القانون المدني و العرف التجاري لا يجوز أن يخالف قاعدة آمرة من قواعد القانون التجاري، بينما يجوز أن يخالف عرف تجاري قاعدة آمرة من قواعد القانون المدني.




الفصل الثالث
أقــسام القانون

أولا ً : التقسيم الأول: 

 القانون الموضوعي و القانون الإجرائي:

القانون الموضوعي:

 تتعلق قواعده ببيان الحقوق و الواجبات التي تتصل بالشخص، مثل القانون الدستوري، القانون المدني، قانون العقوبات ......

القانون الإجرائي أو الشكلي:
 تتعلق قواعده ببيان الإجراءات أو الأشكال التي يتعين على الأشخاص اتباعها لحماية ما لها من حقوق.

 مثل:

 قانون المرافعات، قانون الاجراءات الجزائية، قانون الاثبات و التنفيذ .......

  ثانيا : التقسيم الثاني: 

 القانون العام و القانون الخاص:

•	معيار التمييز بينهما:
•	 تعددت الاتجاهات في هذا الشأن كالتالي: 

•	الاتجاه الأول – معيار نوع المصلحة:  

•	* مضمونه:
 قواعد القانون العام هي التي تنظم المصلحة العامة بينما قواعد القانون الخاص تنظم المصلحة الخاصة. 

•	 * نقده :

•	 تتداخل المصلحة العامة و المصلحة الخاصة في العلاقات الاجتماعية إلى حد تصعب فيه التفرقة بينهما.

•	 مثال ذلك: حماية حق الملكية.


•	 الاتجاه الثاني – معيار طبيعةالأطراف:

•	 مضمونه:

 فالقانون العام هو الذي يحكم العلاقات التي تكون الدولة أو أي شخص اعتباري عام طرفا ً فيها بوصفه شخص ذو سيادة.

كقيام الدولة بنزع ملكية خاصة للمنفعة العامة.

 أو قيامها بفرض الضرائب على الأفراد.
 أما القانون الخاص فيحكم العلاقات بين الأفراد الطبيعيين أو الأشخاص الاعتبارية الخاصة أو حتى الدولة بوصفها شخصا ً اعتباريا ً عاديا ً مجردا ً من السيادة و السلطان.

 كأن تبيع الدولة أو تؤجر عقار مملوك لها ملكية خاصة.

•	نتائج التفرقة بين القانون العام و القانون الخاص: 

•	 من أهم هذه النتائج فكرة السيادة.

 و معناها استئثار الدولة بالسلطة العامة في إطار حدودها الإقليمية بما يجعلها سيدة قراراتها، فلا تخضع لأي سلطة أخرى في هذه الحدود.
 و بمقتضى فكرة السيادة تمارس الدولة بوصفها شخصا ً اعتباريا ً عاما ً امتيازات محددة في مواجهة الأفراد من أهمها:


 1- الاعتراف للدولة بالحق في فرض التكاليف العامة.

 2- الاعتراف للشخص العام بامتيازات قضائية في علاقته بالأفراد.

3 - توافر حماية خاصة للأموال العامة المملوكة للدولة.

فروع القانون العام:

أولا ً – القانون العام الخارجي:

و يشمل مجموعة القواعد التي تنظم علاقة الدولة بغيرها من الدول و الهيئات الدولية، و يتضمن فرع وحيد يسمى القانون الدولي العام أو قانون المجتمع الدولي:

•	تعريفه:

 القانون الدولي العام هو مجموعة القواعد التي تنظم علاقات الدول فيما بينها و علاقة الدولة بالمنظمات و الهيئات الدولية و علاقة المنظمات الدولية بعضها ببعض، في حالات السلم و الحرب و الحياد.

*مضمونه:

 1- محور العلاقات بين الدول في زمن السلم:

 * بيان شروط قيام الدولة و كيفية الاعتراف بها و صور الدول و أشكالها بالنظر إلى معاييرالسيادة : دول كاملة السيادة ، و دول ناقصة السيادة.

 * بيان قواعد التمثيل الدبلوماسي، أساليب التعاون الاقتصادي، أساليب فض المنازعات الدولية بالطرق السلمية. 

 2 - محور العلاقات بين الدول في زمن الحرب:

 ( قواعد إعلان الحرب و وقف إطلاق النار، ضوابط استخدام الأسلحة، المركز القانوني للأسير و أساليب تبادل الأسرى، حقوق و واجبات الدول المحايدة بالنسبة إلى الدول المتحاربة ).

3- محور العلاقات بين الدول و بين المنظمات الدولية:

بيان طبيعة العلاقة مع المنظمة الدولية ، أساليب التعاون بين الدول و هذه المنظمات دولية و إقليمية.

* مصادره:

 1 - العرف الدولي ( مثل قاعدة المعاملة بالمثل ).

 2 -- المعاهدات الدولية ( الثنائية و الجماعية ).  

•	قوته الملزمة:

الرأي الأول: 

 إنكار الصفة الملزمة لقواعد القانون الدولي العام:

فالدولة سيدة نفسها في نطاق حدودها الإقليمية فلا تخضع لسلطة أعلى منها و إلا فقدت سيادتها.

 و يترتب على ذلك أن ثبوت السيادة للدولة ينفي عن القانون الدولي العام صفة الإلزام.
الرأي الثاني:

 إثبات الصفة الملزمة لقواعد القانون الدولي العام.

 فقواعد القانون الدولي العام ملزمة ككل القواعد القانونية الأخرى مع الاختلاف في طريقة الإلزام.

فإذا كان الإلزام في القانون الداخلي يعتمد على وجود سلطة عليا تملك حق وضع القواعد و حمل الأفراد على الالتزام بها فالأمر على خلاف ذلك في نطاق القانون الخارجي.

 فلا يشترط وجود سلطة تشريعية لوضع قواعد القانون الدولي العام التي ينشأ أغلبها من خلال العرف الدولي.
 أما عدم وجود سلطة عليا توقع الجزاء على الدول المخالفة للقانون الدولي العام فهو قول غير صحيح.

 فهذه السلطة العليا موجودة فعلا ً و تتمثل في المجتمع الدولي نفسه الذي تخضع له الدول مجتمعة ، لا سيما و أن الواقع يكشف عن جزاءات توقع على الدول المخالفة للقانون الدولي العام كالحظر الاقتصادي و التدخل العسكري و هي جزاءات يوقعها المجتمع الدولي ممثلا ً في منظمة الأمم المتحدة بأجهزته المتعددة.

ثانيا ً - القانون العام الداخلي: 
و يشمل القواعد التي تنظم علاقات الدولة بالأفراد و بالهيئات العامة الداخلية أو الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة و الخاصة، على المستوى الداخلي، و من فروعه: 

1- القانون الدستوري:

•	تعريفه:

 مجموعة من القواعد تحدد:

- شكل الدولة(ملكي أم جمهوري).

- طبيعة نظام الحكم فيها(نظام رئاسي أو نظام برلماني).

- الحقوق الأساسية للأفراد ( كالحق في الحرية والحق في المساواة ) و طبيعة علاقتهم بالدولة.

 - السلطات العامة في الدولة و اختصاص كل منها و علاقة كل سلطة بغيرها. 

* أنواعه:

 1- من حيث طريقة وضعه، تتنوع الدساتير إلى: 

 أ- الدستور المنحة.

ب- الدستور الشعبي. 

2 - من حيث طريقة تعديله، تتنوع الدساتير إلى: 

أ- الدستور الجامد.

ب- الدستور المرن.


•	قوته الملزمة:

رأي ضعيف:

 ينكر الصفة القانونية على قواعد القانون الدستوري بحجة أنها لا تلزم الدولة، إذ كيف تتقيد الدولة بها و هي التي وضعتها.

الرأي الغالب:

 يقر بالإلزام لقواعد القانون الدستوري مع تمييزه بطبيعة الجزاء الذي يوقع على المخالف لأحكامه، و لو كانت هي الدولة.

 ففي رقابة كل سلطة من سلطات الدولة للسلطة الأخرى جزاء يمثل في الأخير قيد على حرية الدولة و سلطانها.



2- القانون الإداري:

•	تعريفه:

 مجموعة من القواعد تنظم نشاط السلطة التنفيذية فتبين أعمال الهيئات الحكومية و المرافق العمومية و قواعد شؤون العاملين فيها.

 * مضمونه:

  1- تنظيم نشاط الموظف العام من حيث تعيينه و ترقيته و تأديبه.
 2 - تنظيم أسلوب عمل المرافق العامة ،ببيان كيفية تقديم الخدمات للجمهور.

 3 - القانون المالي:

•	تعريفه:

 مجموعة من القواعد تنظم:

 مالية الدولة ( إيرادات الدولة و نفقاتها و ضوابط وضع ميزانية الدولة و تحديد الإيرادات العامة و النفقات العامة ).

 و تنظم كذلك الرقابة على الإيرادات و النفقات عن طريق هيئة عامة تسمى مجلس المحاسبة.

•	استقلاله:

 إلى عهد قريب كان القانون المالي جزءا ً من القانون الإاري بحكم ارتباط كل منهما بنشاط السلطة التنفيذية ، حديثا ً استقل القانون المالي عن القانون الإداري. 

  4 - القانون الجنائي: 

•	تعريفه:

 هو مجموعة من القواعد تنظم سلطة الدولة في منع الجريمة:

ببيان الأفعال المجرمة و العقوبات المقررة لها و الإجراءات التي تتبع في ضبط المخالفين و محاكمتهم و توقيع الجزاء عليهم. 

•	مضمونه:

 اشتمل على: 
 1- القواعد الموضوعية:

 و هي قواعد التشريع العقابي التي تحدد الجرائم حصرا، و تبين العقوبات المقررة لها، حيث لا تقوم جريمة و لا تتقرر عقوبة إلا بنص في القانون.
 و تشكل هذه القواعد ما يسمى بقانون العقوبات الذي ينظم:

 الأحكام العامة للجريمة من حيث:

-  أنواعها.

 - عقوبة كل نوع، و شروط تطبيقها، و أسباب انقضاء العقوبة، و الظروف المشددة أو المخففة للعقوبة، و بيان أوصاف المخالف و درجة مسؤوليته.

 تقسيم الجرائم إلى:
 جنايات:
  و هي الأفعال التي تهدد حياة الأشخاص أو حقوقهم الأساسية أو التي تتصل بالإخلال بأمن المجتمع كالقتل و التخريب.

و جنح:

  و هي الأفعال التي تتضمن تهديدا ً أقل جسامة مما سبق كالضرب و الجرح.

 و مخالفات:

 و هي الأفعال التي يكون خطرها دون ذلك كمخالفة بعض ضوابط قانون المرور أو قواعد النظافة في الأماكن العامة. 

 2 - القواعد الإجرائية:

 و هي قواعد قانون الإجراءات الجزائية و ينظم:

 الإجراءات المتبعة في انقضاء الجريمة، و التحقيق فيها، ثم المحاكمة و إصدار الأحكام، و قواعد الطعن فيها، و تنفيذها .

•	طبيعته:

البعض يرى القانون الجنائي فرعا من فروع القانون الخاص، لكونه يحمي المصالح الخاصة للأفراد من خلال تطبيق العقوبات.

أغلب الفقه: 

يرى القانون الجنائي فرعا من فروع القانون العام، لأن الجرائم و إن كانت اعتداء على المصالح الخاصؤ فهي في نفس الوقت انتهاك لحق المجتمع.

•	تأثر المشرع الإماراتي بالنظام الجنائي الإسلامي: 

يبدو هذا التأثر و ليس من هنا ك أن تبني المشرع الإماراتي لتقسيم الجرائم المتبعة في النظام الجنائي الإسلامي و هي: 

 1- جرائم الحدود:

 و هي محددة على سبيل الحصر و تشمل:

 الزنا، القذف، السرقة، قطع الطريق، شرب الخمر، و الردة .

 و فيهات يغلب حق الله على حق العباد مما لا يحيز للمجني عليه أو للحاكم أن يتنازل عن الحق في توقيع العقوبة على الجاني.

 2- جرائم القصاص و الديات:

 و هي الجرائم التي تشكل اعتداء على سلامة الأشخاص:

 كالقتل أو الضرب أو الجرح.
 و العقوبة عليها مماثلة لفعل الجاني، و إن كان للمجني عليه أن يتنازل عنها لغلبة حق العبد فيها.

3 - جرائم التعزير: 

و تشمل كل أنواع الاعتداء الأخرى باستثناء جرائم الحدود و جرائم القصاص و الديات.

 بمعنى أنها تتعلق بكل اعتداء لم يحدد له الشارع عقوبة تاركا ذلك لنظر المشرع و تقدير القاضي. 



فروع القانون الخاص:

أولا: القانون المدني:

•	مضمونه:

 مجموعة القواعد العامة التي تنظم العلاقات الخاصة بين الأشخاص في غير المسائل التي تنظمها فروع القانون الأخرى.

•	قيمته:
 هو بمثابة الشريعة العامة التي يحتكم اليها في كل ما يتعلق بنشاط الأشخاص ، بل هو الأصل الذي تفرعت عنه جميع فروع القانون الخاص.
  و بناء عليه يجب علي القاضي الرجوع الي أحكام القانون المدني في كل مسألة خلا  التشريع من النص عليها.

•	القانون المدني أصل القانون الخاص:

 يعد القانون المدني من حيث النشأة الأصل الذي تفرعت عنه جميع فروع القانون الخاص.

 إذ كان في البداية يحكم جميع معاملات الأفراد، و مع تشعب هذه المعاملات و تخصصها تفرعت عنه فروع القانون الخاص الأخرى:
 فاستقلت قواعد القانون التجاري عنه بسبب تميز المعاملات التجارية عن المعاملات المدنية لمل تقتضيه من سرعة و ثقة في التعامل.

 كما استقلت قواعد قانون العمل عن القانون المدني بسبب تميز الأولي عن الثانية في ضبطها لعلاقات تتسم بعدم التساوى في المراكز القانونية لأطرافها.

* موضوعاته: 

1-  روابط الأحوال الشخصية:

 و تشمل روابط الأسرة كالزواج و القرابة و الميراث و الطلاق و بعض ما يتصل بتصرفات الأشخاص من مسائل الأهلية.

2- روابط الأحوال العينية:

و تشمل كل معاملات الشخص المالية و أنواع الحقوق المالية و طرق اكتسابها و انتقالها و انقضائها. 

* استثناء الأحوال الشخصية من نطاق القانون المدني في البلاد الإسلامية:

يقتصر القانون المدني في البلاد الأسلامية على تنظيم روابط الأحوال العينية لبعض المسائل التي تتعلق بحالة الشخص و آليته و حالة القرابة.

 أما روابط الأحوال الشخصية من زواج و طلاق و نفقة و نسب و ميراث و وصية فتحكمها قوانين خاصة مستمدة من أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية و تسمى قوانين أو أنظمة الأحوال الشخصية.

 و يرجع ذلك إلى ارتباط الروابط الأسرية بجوانب العقيدة لدى الفرد.

•	تأثر المشرع الإماراتي بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية:
تأثر قانون المعاملات المدنية الإماراتي رقم 5 لسنة 85 بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، و يبدو ذلك واضحا ً في:

 نص المادة الأولى من قانون المعاملات المدنية و التي أحالت إلى أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية عند خلو التشريع من النص.

 كما يبدو ذالك من نص المادة 2 التي ألزمت القاضي عند تفسير النص بالرجوع إلى قواعد و أصول الفقه الإسلامي.     

ثانيا ً : القانون التجاري: 

•	تعريفه:
 هو مجموعة القواعد العامة التي تنظم حالة التاجر و المعاملات التي تنشأ بين التجار أو التي تتعلق بأعمال تجارية.
•	موضوعاته:

 بيان العمل التجاري و أنواعه و شروطه و نظام الإفلاس و أحكام الأوراق التجارية.

 وبيان أحكام التاجر فتحدد أنواع الشخص التجاري و واجبات التجار كالقيد في السجل التجاري و مسك الدفاتر التجارية و نظام عمل الشركات التجارية. 

•	استقلاله عن القانون المدني:
 كانت المعاملات التجارية تخضع لحكم القانون المدني، و مع الوقت استقلت قواعد القانون التجاري للاسباب التالية:

1- تنامي النشاط التجاري بفعل الثورة الصناعية في اوروبا :

  اقتضي ذلك وضع قواعد خاصة بالمعاملات التجارية تتفق مع خصائصها مثل سرعة التعامل. (اعفائها من قيود الاثبات الكتابي اذا تجاوزت المعاملة حدا معينا ).

   2- الثقة التي تحوط التصرفات التجارية و تقتضي قواعد قانونية تكرس هذه الثقة و تحميها.

 ( مثل اعتبار التضامن بين المدينين مفترض في الدين التجاري مما يوفرللدائن قدرا كبيرا من الائتمان ).

ومع ذلك، يبقي واضحا أن الاستقلال بين القانون التجاري و القانون المدني ليس مطلقا.

 فالقاضي – في كل حالة يخلو فيها القانون التجاري من الحكم – يتعين عليه الرجوع الي أحكام القانون المدني  بوصفه الشريعة العامة التي تحكم جميع المعاملات الخاصة.

ثالثا – القانون البحري:
•	تعريفه:
 هو مجموعة القواعد العامة التي تنظم أعمال الملاحة البحرية، من شحن و نقل بحري و تأمين بحري .......

•	طبيعته:

هو قانون تجاري صرف و لكن الطبيعة الدولية للنشاط البحري و كبر حجم السفينة و ما تتعرض له من أخطار، استوجب كل ذلك استقلال القانون البحري عن القانون التجاري.

•	فرع جديد عنه:
يتطور الآن فرع جديد من القانون التجاري يعني بالنشاط التجاري الذي يعتمد علي الطائرة و يسمي القانون الجوي أو قانون الطيران.

 و هو ينظم أعمال الملاحة الجوية.

رابعا –  قانون العمل:

•	تعريفه: 

هو مجموعة القواعد العامة التي تنظم علاقات العمل الخاصة.

•	موضوعاته:

 تنظيم عقد العمل:

 ببيان حقوق و واجبات كل من العامل و صاحب العمل، و تبين الأحكام المنظمة للأجر، و تحدد أحكام المسئولية عن حوادث العمل و التعويض عنها، و أحكام التأمينات الاجتماعية.

•	حداثته:

 ظهر قانون العمل حديثا نسبيا بعد الثورة الصناعية في أوروبا و ما لأقتضته من زيادة الطلب علي الأيدي العاملة، فنشأ قانون العمل ليحمي الطرف الضعيف ( العامل ) من الطرف القوي ( صاحب العمل ).

•	موقف المشرع الاماراتي:

 نظم المشرع الاماراتي عقد العمل ضمن أحكام قانون المعاملات المدنية، ثم أورد تنظيما تفصيليا لعلاقات العمل ضمن القانون رقم 8 لسنة 1980.

خامسا : قانون الاجراءات المدنية و التجارية:

•	تعريفه:
 هو مجموعة القواعد العامة التي تحدد:
 الشكل في التصرفات القضائية و الاجراءات الواجب اتباعها أمام القضاء لحماية الحق.

و تبين العمل القضائي من حيث أشخاصه و أشكاله و ضوابطه.

* موضوعاته: 

  1 ) تنظيم مرفق القضاء: 

و يشمل نوعين من القواعد:

 أ – قواعد النظام القضائي:
 و تبين أنواع المحاكم و تشكيلها و شروط تنصيب القضاة و حقوقهم و واجباتهم 

ب - قواعد الاختصاص:

 و تتعلق بتوزيع ولاية القضاء علي المحاكم بدرجاتها المختلفة.  

2 ) تنظيم الدعوي القضائية:

و يبين اجراءات الدعوي و أشكالها و الحكم الصادر فيها.

•	قيمته :

 يعد قانون الاجراءات المدنية الشريعة العامة فيما يتعلق بكافة الاجراءات التي تتبع أمام المحاكم ، سواء كانت محاكم جنائية أو ادارية .

•	طبيعته المزدوجة:

 لقانون الاجراءات المدنية و التجارية طبيعة مزدوجة بالنظر الي تنوع قواعده:

 فهو ينظم مسائل تتعلق بالقانون العام ( كتنظيمه للسلطة القضائية ).

 و أيضا ينظم مسائل تتعلق بالقانون الخاص ( كتنظيمه للدعوي المدنية ).

سادسا – القانون الدولي الخاص: 

•	تعريفه:

 هو مجموعة القواعد العامة التي ترشد القاضي الي:

 القانون الواجب التطبيق علي المنازعات ذات العنصر الأجنبي.

 و المحكمة المختصة بالنظر في مثل هذا النزاع.
 كما يبين المركز القانوني للأجانب فيبين حقوقه و واجباته ، لاسيما مسألة الجنسية.

•	صفته الإجرائية:

 فالقانون الدولي الخاص لايقرر حقا موضوعيا، بل يقتصر علي إرشاد القاضي الي القانون الواجب التطبيق و الي المحكمة المختصة بالنزاع ذو العنصر الأجنبي، فهو يقرر مسائل اجرائية بحتة. 

•	العنصر الأجنبي في العلاقة من أهم مسائل القانون الدولي الخاص:

  فالقانون الدولي الخاص لا يحكم الا المسائل ذات العنصر الاجنبي، أما المسائل الوطنية الصرف فتختص بها قواعد القانون الوطني. 

تطبيق القانون من حيث المكان:

يتحدد مكانتطبيق القانون بالمكان الذي تسود فيه ارادة الدولة.

 و لما كانت سيادة الدولة تنحصر داخل حدودها الاقليمية ، فإن الأصل في نفاذ القانون هو سريانه داخل الحدود الاقليمية للدولة (مبدأ الإقليمية).

 و الاستثناء هو امتداد سريانه خارج حدودها الاقليمية ( مبدأ شخصية القوانين ).

# مبدأ الإقليمية: 

   يقصد به تقيد الدولة في تطبيق قوانينها بحدودها الاقليمية المعترف بها دوليا، تأسيسا علي أن سيادة الدولة تنحصر داخل هذه الحدود . و  لذلك يسمي قانون الدولة بالقانون الوطني تمييزا له عن قوانين الدول الاخرى (القوانين الأجنبية ).

لذلك يحكم القانون الوطني كافة الأشخاص و الوقائع علي اقليم الدولة، و في نفس الوقت لا يحكم الأشخاص و لا الوقائع التي تتواجد خارج اقليم الدولة أي خارج نطاق سيادتها.

نقد للمبدأ:

 أدى تطور وسائل السفر و الاتصال الي تحول العالم الي قرية صغيرة يتنقل الانسان بين أرجاءها، فبات علي الدولة أن ترعي مواطنيها الذين انتقلوا من داخل حدودها الي داخل حدود دولة أخري مما دعا الي ظهور استثناءات علي مبدأ الاقليمية من أهمها جواز امتداد سلطان الدولة خارج حدودها الاقليمية.

# جواز امتداد سلطان الدولة خارج حدودها الاقليمية(مبدأ شخصية القوانين ):

•	حكمة الاستثناء:

 ضرورة قيام الدولة برعاية مواطنيها المقيمين في الدول الأخرى.

•	تسمية الاستثناء:

 مبدأ شخصية القوانين ، لأن سلطان الدولة المتمثل في قوانينها يمتد الي مواطنيها المتواجدين خارج اقليمها.

•	صور الاستثناء:

•	في مجال القانون الدولي:

 يمتنع تطبيق القانون الوطني علي بعض الأشخاص المتواجـدين علي اقــليمها مثل الدبلوماسـيـين التابعين لدول أخرى.

•	في مجال القانون الدستوري:

 يقتصر التمتع بالحقوق السياسية علي مواطني الدولة، دون الأجانب المقيمين علي أرضها.

•	في مجال القانون الدولي الخاص:

 يسمح للقانون الأجنبي بأن يحكم بعض الوقائع ( الوقائع ذات العنصر الأجنبي ) التي تحدث علي اقليم الدولة ، مثل أهلية الأجانب.

تطبيق القانون من حيث الزمان:

•	الفرض:

 يفترض الحديث عن تطبيق القانون من حيث الزمان ، وجود قانونين ( قانون قديم و قانون جديد ) يتنازعان التطبيق.
•	الحــــل:

 الأصل في سريان القانون من حيث الزمان أن يمتد نطاق تطبيقه من تاريخ نفاذه حتي وقت انقضاء العمل به.

•	الوقائع الممتدة في الزمان: 

من الوقائع ما ينشأ و يستمر في الزمان و تتولد آثاره مستغرقة الفترة التي ينتهي فيها سريان قانون معين و يبدأ فيها نفاذ قانون جديد حل محله ، فتكون الواقعة قد بدأت في ظل القانون القديم ثم أنتجت آثارها في ظل قانون جديد ، فيثور التساؤل الآتي:

 أي القانونين أحق بحكم الواقعة ؟.

 هل هو القانون القديم الذي نشأت في ظله ؟ أم هو القانون الجديد الذي أنتجت آثارها في ظله؟. 

مثال:

 شخص بلغ سن الرشد في ظل قانون يحدده ب18 سنة ، ثم حل محله قانون جديد حدد سن الرشد ب21 سنة، فما حكم هذا الشخص؟. 

هل يظل رشيدا بحكم أنه قد بلغ سن الرشد وفق القانون القديم ؟ أم يعود قاصرا من جديد وفق القانون الجديد؟.
   اعتمد الفقه مبدأين في حل مسائل تنازع القوانين من حيث الزمان:

 مبدأ عدم رجعية القوانين و مبدأ الأثر الفوري للقانون.

 بالإضافة لبعض الحلول التشريعية التي وضعها المشرع بصدد حالات معينة من التازع الزماني.

& الحلول النظرية لمشكلة تنازع القوانين: 

   أولا – مبدأ عدم رجعية القوانين:

•	مضمونه:
 يقصد به عدم سريان أحكام القانون إلا علي الوقائع التي وقعت في ظله أي ما وقع من بدء تاريخ العمل بالقانون و بحيث لا يمتد أثرها الي الوقائع التي حدثت قبل ذلك التاريخ.

•	فعاليته:

 هذا المبدأ يقيد القاضي و لا يقيد المشرع إلا فيما يتعلق بالتشريع في المسائل الجنائية.

* غايته: 

1) تحقيق العدل.   2) ضمان استقرار المعاملات.
* حكم خاص بالقوانين التفسيرية:

 القوانين التفسيرية هي جزء لاحق من قانون سابق، فهو لا يضيف أحكام جديدة للقانون، بل يقتصر دوره علي توضيح غموض أكتنف نصوصه.

 و بالتالي ففائدتها تبدو من خلال تطبيقها بأثر رجعي منذ سريان القانون المفسر.

  ثانيا – أهم النظريات في حل تنازع القوانين:

   (1) النظرية التقليدية: 

    × و هي تفرق بين الحق المكتسب و مجرد الأمل.

فالأول هو المصلحة التي يحميها القانون للشخص بعد أن تستقر نهائيا في ذمته.

 أما الثاني فيعني الأمنية التي تراود الشخص في اكتساب الحق ، لكنها تظل مسألة احتمالية.

   × مثال:

 المركز القانوني للتركة قبل وفاة المورث (مجرد أمل )  و بعد وفاته ( حق مكتسب ).

   × مضمونها:

 القانون لا ينطبق علي التصرفات التي تمت قبل صدوره باعتبار انها أكسبت أصحابها حقوقا.

 أما التصرفات التي وقعت قبل صدور القانون غير أنها لم تتحول بعد الي حقوق مكتسبة فإنه يمكن أن تسري عليها أحكام القانون بأثر رجعي بحكم انها تمثل مجرد أمل لأصحابها.

× استثناءات علي فكرة الحق المكتسب:

    1 – النص الصريح من المشرع علي الرجعية. 

    2 – الحالة التي يكون فيها القانون الجديد هو القانون الأصلح للمتهم.

   3 – القوانين التفسيرية.

   4 – اذا تعلق القانون الجديد بالنظام العام و الآداب.

× نقد النظرية التقليدية:

1) النظرية تعتمد علي التفرقة بين الحق المكتسب و مجرد الأمل.

و هي تفرقة تقوم علي الإفتراض النظري الذي لا يثبت أمام حقائق الواقع ( حق الموهوب له علي المال الموهوب).

2) النظرية لا تفرق بدقة بين الأثر الرجعي للقانون و الأثر المباشر للقانون ( سن الرشد ).

(3)	النظرية الحديثة: 

× تقوم علي التفرقة بين عدم رجعية القانون القديم و بين الأثر المباشر للقانون الجديد ، استنادا الي ما يسمي بالمراكز القانونية التامة و غير التامة و ما ينشأ عنها من حقوق للأفراد. 
× مضمونها:

 القانون الجديد لا يسري بأثر رجعي علي المراكز القانونية التي سبقت وجوده ، غير أن أحكامه تسري في نفس الوقت بأثر فوري علي المراكز القانونية التي نشأت بعده.

و تفرق النظرية بين المراكز القانونية التامة و غير التامة:

 فالأولي هي التي نشأت و أكتملت آثارها في ظل القانون القديم ، فلا تسري عليها أحكام القانون الجديد و إلا كان في ذلك رجعية للقانون الجديد. 

و لكن الإشكال يثور بالنسبة للمراكز القانونية غير التامة و هي التي نشأت في ظل القانون القديم و أنتجت آثارها في ظل قانون جديد بعد الغاء العمل بالقانون القديم، فهنا لا يسري القانون الجديد بأثر رجعي علي ما تم من مراكز قانونية قبل صدوره.

× استثناءات علي النظرية الحديثة:

 1 ) حالة النص الصريح علي رجعية القانون.

     2 ) حالة الأثر المستمر للقانون القديم.


ثالثا – الحلول التشريعية لبعض مسائل تنازع القوانين:

أولا – مسائل الأهلية:

نص المشرع على مسألتين في هذا الصدد:

1-	المركز القانوني للشخص:

 و بصددها يقرر القانون الإماراتي أن القانون الجديد يسري بأثر فوري على جميع الأشخاص من حيث بيان مراكزهم القانونية الراهنة بصرف النظر عن مراكزهم القانونية السابقة في ظل القانون القديم.

2-	تنظيم الآثار المترتبة على تصرفات الشخص:

 و هنا يفرق القانون بين فرضين: 

الأول:
 تصرفاته التي أبرمها في ظل االقانون القديم حيث كان يــعتبر راشدا ً حتى لـــو كان القانون الجديد يعتبره قاصرا.

 الثاني:
 فيتعلق بتصرفات الشخص التي أبرمها في ظل القانون الجديد و تخضع لهذ القانون الجديد و من ثم لا بعد هذه التصرفات صحيحة إذا كان الشخص يعد قاصرا ً في نظر القانون الجديد. 

ثانيا ً – مسائل التقادم:

و هنا عالج المشرع الإماراتي مبدأين: 

الأول: مبدأ عدم رجعية القانون:

 فيفرق القانون بين المدة السابقة على العمل بالقانون الجديد و بين المدة التي تلي العمل به.

 فأخضع الأولى لأحكام القانون القديم فيما يتعلق بالمسائل الخاصة ببدأ التقادم و وقفه و انقطاعه و ذلك تطبيقا ً لمبدأ عدم رجعية القانون.

 و أخضع الثانية لأحكام القانون الجديد الذي يسري عليها بأثر فوري.

الثاني: مبدأ الأثر الفوري للقانون:

 حيث تسري القوانين المتعلقة بالتقادم من وقت العمل بها على كل تقادم لم يكتمل، و عادة ما يطيل القانون الجديد مدة التقادم أو يقصرها أو يعدل من شروطها. 

ثالثا- الحلول المتعلقة بأدلة الإثبات: 

نص القانون على أن القاضي ملزم بالدليلوفقا ً للنصوص الني كانت سارية وقت إعداده أو الوقت الذي كان يجب إعداده فيه.

 و على ذلك فإن القانون القديم و باعتباره القانون الذي عاصر عملية إعداد الدليل فيكون هو القانون الساري على الدليل من حيث طبيعته و شروطه و حدود استعماله، و هكذا يمكن استخلاص النتيجتين الآتيتين:

1-	إذا صدر القانون الجديد بنظام جديد للإثبات فلا يجوز أن يكون له أثر على التصرفات التي تمت في ظل القانون القديم الذي يرجع إليه في تحديد أدلة الإثبات.


2-	في  الحالة التي يعدل القانون الجديد نظام الإثبات الذي كان ساريا ً في ظل القانون القديم ، فلا يسري التعديل في ذلك على إثبات التصرفات التي تمت أو انعقدت في ظل القانون القديم .




الفصل الخامس
تفسير القانون


•	المقصود بالتفسير: 

النظر في نصوص القانون بهدف الكشف عما تتضمنه من أحكام تفصيلية تتعلق بوقائع ينظمها النص.

•	جهات التفسير:
  الفقه و القضاء و التشريع.
•	أنواع التفسير: 

•	أولا ً : التفسير القضائي:
تعريفه:

 هو تأويل القاضي للنص القانوني عند تطبيق أحكامه على القضايا المعروضة عليه.

 أهميته:

 1 - الطبيعة الواقعية للتفسير القضائي:

 حيث أن القاضي يباشر تفسير القانون بمناسبة تطبيقه للقانون على القضايا الواقعية المعروضة عليه مما يدفعه إلى الملائمة في تفسيره للنص بين الجانب النظري للنص و الجانب الواقعي للخصومة.

 2 -التفسير القضائي ضروري للحياة الاجتماعية:

 فمن مقتضيات الحياة المدنية التي تقوم على مبدأ سيادة القانون لجوء الأفراد إلى القضاء لفض خصوماتهم . 

قوته الملزمة : القاعدة:

 أن التفسير القضائي غير ملزم حتى للقاضي الذي أصدره إذا ما عرض عليه نزاع مماثل في المستقبل.  

الاستثناء:

 التفسير الصادر عن قضاء التمييز يكون ملزما ً لجميع القضاة. 

ثانيا: التفسير الفقهي:

•	تعريفه:

 هو التفسير الذي يباشره الشراح في مؤلفاتهم التي يتناولون فيها نصوص التشريع بالتحليل بقصد الكشف عن معانيها و ما تشتمله من أحكام.
•	أهميته:

 هو مرجع لا غنى عنه للقاضي في تطبيقه للقانون على المنازعات و كذلك بالنسبة للمشرع الذي يلجأ إليه أحيانا لتعديل النصوص وفق ما استقر عليه الفقه. 

•	طبيعته:

هو تفسير يغلب عليه الطابع النظري بحكم طبيعة عمل الفقيه بتفسيره للنصوص النظرية.

•	تضييق الهوة بين التفسير الفقهي و التفسير القضائي:

 يعمد الفقه الحديث الي تضييق الهوة بين نوعي التفسير : الفقهي و القضائي ، لتحقيق الانسجام بينهما و ذلك بانتهاج أسلوب جديد في التفسير يعتمد علي دراسة أحكام القضاء بدلا من دراسة نصوص التشريع المجرد.
ثالثا: التفسير التشريعي:

•	تعريفه:

 هو ما يصدر عن المشرع من تشريعات تتضمن توضيح مسائل معينة شابها غموض في تشريعات نافذة.
•	طبيعته:

 يعتبر التفسير التشريعي استثناء من الاصل ، إذ يفترض في النص التشريعي عند وضعه وضوح معانيه بما تنتفي معه الحاجة الي تدخل تشريعي لاحق لتفسير النص.

•	قوته الملزمة:

 هو تفسير ملزم للكافة بما في ذلك القضاة بحكم كونه نصا تشريعيا.

•	الجهة التي تصدره:
 في الأصل يصدر التفسير التشريعي من السلطة التشريعية، و استثناء يصدر من السلطة التنفيذية بموجب تفويض خاص من السلطة التشريعية ، أو من المحكمة العليا.

تأثر المشرع الإماراتي بمدارس التفسير:
( طرق التفسير)

أولا – العوامل الداخلية في تفسير النص:

•	ماهيتها:
 هي الاستناد الي معاني الالفاظ في اللغة التي يستخدمها النص التشريعي و يدعي ذلك بأسلوب البحث في دلالة اللغة.

•	ضوابطها:

نص المشرع علي أنه يرجع في فهم النص و تأويله الي قواعد و أصول الفقه الاسلامي ، و هي تورد نوعين من الدلالات اللغوية ، هما:

( 1 ) - دلالة المنطوق: 

تعريفها: 

هو المعني الذي تقتضيه عبارات النص ، أو الحكم الذي تشتمل عليه هذه العبارات بألفاظها أو بإشاراتها، باعتبار أن دلالة المنطوق قد تكون:
 صريحة فيحدد اللفظ الحكم.

 كما قد تكون ضمنية فيستنتج الحكم من السياق الذي ورد به اللفظ.
•	مثال:

 تنص م 116 معاملات مدنية علي أنه ( يعتد في شهادة الأخرس و حلفه بإشارته المعهودة اذا كان يجهل الكتابة ).

فمنطوق هذا النص يشتمل علي حكمين:

 1 ) حكم صريح ، و ينصرف الي طريقة أداء الأخرس لشهادته.  
2 ) حكم ضمني، ينصرف الي قبول شهادة الأخرس.

(2) دلالة المفهوم:

•	تعريفها:

 هي ما يمكن فهمه من مضمون أو فحوى النص، لأن معني اللفظ الواحد يتغير بتغير السياق الذي يرد فيه.

   * أنواعها:
1 ـ دلالة المفهوم الموافق:

 و يعني ثبات حكم المنطوق للمسكوت عنه الموافق له في العلة، سواء كان مساويا له في العلة أو كان أولي بها منه.

 فيتم استنتاج الحكم للمسكوت عنه عن طريق القياس العادي اذا كانت علة الحكم الواردة بالمنطوق هي نفسها علة الحكم المسكوت عنه.

 أو عن طريق القياس الجلي ( القياس من باب أولي ) اذا كانت علة الحكم أكثرا توافرا في المسكوت عنه فيثبت لها الحكم من باب أولي. 

مثال القياس العادي:
 تنص م 214 عقوبات ( لا يحكم بعقوبة ما علي من يرتكب سرقة إضرارا بزوجه أو زوجته أو أصوله أو فروعه).

حيث يمكن للقاضي ان يقيس النصب و خيانة الامانة علي السرقة من حيث الاعفاء من العقاب لأنعلة الاعفاء و هي المحافظة علي كيان الاسرة متوافرة أيضا في هذه الحالات.

مثال القياس الجلي: 

تنص م 137 عقوبات( من فاجأ زوجته حال تلبسها بالزنا و قتلها في الحال هي و من يزني بها يعاقب بالحبس بدلا من العقوبات المقررة ...).
فيمكن للقاضي أن يخفف عقوبة الزوج الذي لم يقتل زوجته و انما اكتفي بضربها و ذلك من باب أولي.

2 ـ دلالة المفهوم المخالف: 

و تعني النص علي انتفاء حكم المنطوق عن المسكوت عنه إما لإختلاف العلة في الحالتين و إما لأن اقتصار النص علي هذه الحالة يفيد تخصيصها وحدها بالحكم الوارد فيه و نفي هذا الحكم عما سواها من حالات.

مثال:
 تنص م 533 معاملات مدنية ( اذا هلك المبيع قبل التسليم بفعل شخص آخر كان للمشتري الخيار ............).

فيفيد حكم منطوق النص بمفهوم الموافقة علي ان تبعة الهلاك قبل التسليم علي البائع و ليس علي المشتري.

 و يدل ايضا بمفهوم المخالفة علي ان تبعة الهلاك بعد التسليم تكون علي المشتري.

ثانيا – العوامل الخارجية في تفسير النص:

في الحالات التي تكون فيها صيغة النص غير دالة علي المقصود منه لغموض ألفاظه أو خطأ في تركيب عباراته ، يلجأ المفسر الي العوامل الخارجية و هي:

1– الحكمة من التشريع:

 فالوقوف علي الحكمة التي ابتغاها المشرع من النص تفيد في التعرف علي معناه.

مثال: 

ظرف الليل يعد من الظروف المشددة للعقوبة في جريمة السرقة ، فما المقصود بلفظ الليل؟.

هل هو الليل بالمعني الفلكي الذي يبدأ بعد غروب الشمس و يستمر الي شروقها ؟. أم هو حالة الظلام التي تبدأ و تستمر بعد غياب الشفق ؟.
يمكن التعرف علي قصد المشرع بالرجوع الي حكمة التشريع: 

فالحكمة التي قصدها المشرع من تشديد العقوبة علي السرقة ليلا هى ان السرقة ليلا تروع الآمنين ، فالصوب ان يؤخذ لفظ الليل بمعني الظلام مطلقا.

2 – الأعمال التحضيرية: 

و هي المناقشات التي صاحبت وضع النص و تشمل المذكرات الايضاحية.

 فهذه الاعمال تسلط الضوء علي الكيفية التي نشأ بها النص و الأسباب التي دعت الي صياغته علي نحو معين . مع وجوب الحرص عند الرجوع الي هذه الاعمال لأنها غالبا ما تشتمل علي آراء شخصية قد لا تعبر بالضرورة عن وجهة نظر المشرع. 

2– المصدر التاريخي: 

هو الأصل التشريعي الذي أخذ عنه المشرع، و قد يكون تشريع سابق أو شريعة عامة استقي منها المشرع أحكامه.

مثال:

 تعتبر مجلة الأحكام العدلية المصدر التاريخي للكثير من التشريعات ، كذلك القانون الروماني يعد المصدر التاريخي للقانون المدني الفرنسي .









الكتاب الثاني
نظرية الحق


وفى هذه الدراسة نتناول:

التعريف بالحق من خلال علاقته بالقانون، فنوضح:

- نشأة الحق.

- والحماية القانونية له.
- والقيود إلى ترد على استعمال الحق.

- كما نبين كيف ينقضى الحق.

الفصل الأول
التعريف بالحق وبيان صلته بالقانون


تعريف الحق وتحديد مضمونه يتصل بالقانون بصلة قوية.

 فوجود الحق يرتبط بوجود القانون.

فقد رأينا أن القانون دوره الأساسى يقوم على تنظيم العلاقات المختلفة بين الأفراد فى المجتمع، أى يحدد الحقوق فيما بينهم .

ومن هنا تقوم الصلة بين الحق والقانون ، فالحق هو المصلحة أو الوضع الذى يتولى القانون حمايتها وتنظيمها.



المبحث الأول
التعريف بالحق

اختلاف الفقه حول تعريف الحق:

جانب أول :

 يرى الحق من خلال شخص صاحبه، ويصف الحق بأنه مقدرة إرادية.

وجانب آخر :

 يراه من خلال محله، ويصف الحق بأنه مصلحة يقرها القانون.

وجانب ثالث:

 يرى الحق يقوم على عنصرين هما: 

- الاستئثار بشئ معين.

- والتسلط عليه.


المطلب الأول
الحق مقدرة إرادية

فكر المدرسة الشخصية فى القانون:

يرجع هذا الفكر إلى الأصول اللاتينية ، ويرى فى الشخص المحور الأساسي الذى يقوم عليه المجتمع، وترتبط به الأشياء التى من حوله.

والحق في نظر هذا الفكر هو مقدرة إرادية تمكن الشخص من التسلط الارادي على الأشياء بقصد الإفادة منها .

 بشرط أن يكون التسلط من النوع الذى يحميه القانون .

وهكذا ينشأ الحق من ثبوت المقدرة على التسلط لدى الشخص وحماية القانون لهذه المقدرة.

فمثلا:

حق الملكية ، هو مقدرة إرادية للمالك تخوله التصرف والانتفاع بالشئ الذي يملكه، ويحمى القانون هذه المقدرة الإرادية للشخص دون غيره من الناس.

أهم الانتقادات التي وجهت إلى تعريف الحق بالمقدرة الإرادية :

(1) – المقدرة الإرادية إذا كانت لازمة لاستعمال الحق فهي ليست ضرورية لثبوته. فالمقدرة يأتي وجودها بعد نشأة الحق.

(2) – الحقوق تثبت لعديمى الإرادة.

كحق الجنين فى الحياة – وحق الوليد فى النسب والرعاية – وحق المجنون والمفقود فى التملك ...



المطلب الثاني
الحق مصلحة يحميها القانون


فكر الاتجاه الموضوعي فى القانون:

يقوم هذا الاتجاه على التفرقة بين الشخص وما يمكن أن تتعلق به من مصالح.

فالأشياء لها ذاتية مستقلة عن الشخص ، وبالتالي فالمصلحة يمكن أن تتجسد فى مضمون مجرد ومستق عن شخص صاحبها.
وهكذا فالحق فى نظر هذا الرأى هو مصلحة معينة يعترف بها القانون للشخص.

 فالحق يوجد بمجرد وجود المصلحة وتوافر الحماية القانونية لها.

ويترتب على ذلك:

- ثبوت الحق للشخص بصرف النظر عن إرادته أو أهليته.

- ثبوت الحق لغير الإنسان.

نقد تعريف الحق بأنه مصلحة يحميها القانون:

لم يحدد أنصار هذا التعريف ماهية الحق ذاته، اكتفاء بتحديد الغاية منه وهى المصلحة المرجوة.

فى حين أن الحق أمر مختلف عن الغاية أو المصلحة المرجوة منه.

المطلب الثالث
الحق استئثار شخص بشئ وتسلطه عليه

فكر الفقه المعاصر:
يحاول التوفيق بين الرأيين السابقين، ويرى أن الحق يقوم على توافر عنصرين ، هما:

(1) - العنصر القانوني: الاستئثار المشروع:

ويعني اختاص شخص بشئ معين واستقلاله وتفرده به بموجب حكم القانون.

مثال: حق الملكية.

ويثبت الاستئثار للشخص بغض النظر عن مؤهلاته أو قدراته الخاصة أو صفاته الذاتية.

وهكذا يمكن:

 للرضيع، والصبى، والمجنون، والشخص الطبيعي، والشخص الاعتباري، أن يتمتع بالاستئثار.

(2) – العنصر المادي: التسلط الإرادي:

ويعني ممارسة صاحب الحق لإرادته فى التمكن من الشئ أو القيمة محل الحق عن طريق التسلط على مادته.

وبمعنى آخر ممارسة الشخص لسلطته فى التصرف والانتفاع بالشئ محل الحق بكل حرية.

فالحق إذا هو قيمة معينة يستأثر بها الشخص بموجب القانون، ويتسلط عليها بإرادته بكل حرية.

وهذا التعريف يحدد بدقة العلاقة بين الجانب القانوني والجانب المادي فى الحق.

وإذا توافر العنصر المادي فقط ، كأن يتسلط شخص على شئ دون سند من القانون، فلا يعد ذلك حقا وإنما يمثل إعتداء على حقوق الآخرين.



المبحث الثاني
الصلة بين الحق والقانون


المطلب الأول
الحق أصل وجود القانون

المطلب الثاني
القانون مصدر الحق

المطلب الثالث
التداخل بين الحق والقانون

الفصل الثاني
الشخص صاحب الحق

المنطق يقتضى أن يكون للحق صاحب ، ما دام أن جوهر الحق هو نفع معين.

ويرى البعض أن هناك حقوق دون صاحب.

مثال:

التركة بعد وفاة المورث – والسند لحامله.

والرد على ذلك:

أن التركة لا توجد إلا بعد تحقق وجود الورثة. وقبل تحقق ذلك تمتد إرادة المالك على سبيل الإفتراض حماية للتركة من غير الورثة.

وفيما يتعلق بالسند للحامل فهو يقوم على افتراض وجود شخص الحامل حماية للحق من غير الحامل.

ثبوت الحق لغير الانسان:

يرى بعض الفقه أن الحق يمكن أن يثبت للحيوان، أو للأشياء.

فقد يقرر القانون حماية معينة لبعض الحيوانات، وذلك بمنع صيدها، أو منع الانتفاع بها.

كما قد يمنح المشرع حماية لبعض الأماكن، وذلك بمنع ارتيادها، أو يضع ضوابط لهذا الارتياد.

أساس هذا الرأى:

أن الحق يرتبط بالمصلحة، وأن المصلحة هي مناط الشخصية وليست الإرادة. وبالتالي ما دامت هناك مصلحة للحيوان ، أو للشئ فيمكن أن تتقرر لأي منهما حقوقا.

ويترتب على ذلك:

أن من يوصي بمبلغ للانفاق منه على حيوان معين يكون هذا الحيوان هو الدائن به.

الرأى الذي عليه الفقه:

أن الانسان ، بوصفه شخصا قانونيا ، هو وحده الذى يتمتع بالحقوق، لما يتميز به من خصائص إدراكية تجعله يسمو بطبيعته على سائر الكائنات والأشياء الأخرى، والتي تعد أنها مخلوقة لمنفعته وخدمته.

حجة هذا الرأى:
(1) – أن علاقة الدائنية تستلزم الإرادة ، وهي غير متوافرة إلا فى الانسان.

(2) – المصلحة التي تتقرر للحيوانات ، أو للأشياء ، هى فى الحقيقة مصلحة من يقررها وهو الشخص وليس الحيوان أو الشئ.

فمثلا:

من يوصى بمبلغ للانفاق على حيوان معين ، لا يراعى مصلحة الحيوان وإنما مصلحة الموصى بالانفاق.

وهكذا، فإنه يترتب على ذلك:

 أن القواعد القانونية التي تقرر الرفق بالحيوان لا تهدف إلى حماية الحيوان ذاته.

 وإنما تهدف إلى حماية حق الأفراد الذين يؤذى شعورهم منظر إيقاع الضرر بالحيوان.


المبحث الأول
الشخص الطبيعي

المقصود بالشخصية:

هي صفة قانونية مجرد، تعني أهلية أو صلاحية الفرد لاكتساب الحقوق وتحمل الواجبات.

المقصود باصطلاح الشخص:

قد يقصد به الدلالة على الانسان ، فيقال الشخص الطبيعي ، تمييزا له عما سواه من المخلوقات.

كما يقصد به الدلالة على الشركات والجمعيات، أو ما يطلق عليه الشخص الاعتباري.

وقديما ميزت النظم القانونية بين الأفراد من حيث ثبوت الشخصية القنونية . فلم تعترف بها للمرأة ، وأسرى الحرب، والرقيق، وذلك لتدنى  مركزهم الإجتماعي.

غير أن التشريعات الحديثة، وبتأثير التوجيه الديني، ألغت هذه التفرقة، وأصبح الفرد يتمتع بالشخصية القانونية أيا كان جنسه أو مركزه الإجتماعي.

صلاحية الانسان لاكتساب الحقوق:

 يثبت وصف الشخصية للانسان قانونا منذ تمام ولادته حيا ويلازمه حتى وفاته.

 ويترتب على ذلك:

تتكون المراكز القانونية للانسان: حيث يتحدد وضعه فى الأسرة والمجتمع ، وينشأ له بما يعرف بـ " الحالة ".( اسم – موطن – ذمة مالية – أهلية وجوب – أهلية أداء ).

ويفرق المشرع بين مجرد وجود الشخصية القانونية، والتي لا تتطلب الإدراك، وبين نشاط الحالة، وهذا يستلزم توافر الإدراك، أو أهلية الأداء.



المطلب الأول
بدء الشخصية ونهايتها

تبدأ شخصية الإنسان بتمام ولادته حيا ، وتنتهي بموته ( م 71 معاملات مدنية ).

ويستدل على ثبوت الحياة للمولود بمظاهر مادية قاطعة كالتنفس ، والبكاء ، والحركة.

ويجب أن تتحقق الحياة للمولود بعد تمام انفصاله عن أمه، فلا تثبت الشخصية القانونية له لو مات قبل هذا الانفصال.

ويتطلب البعض ، فضلا عما تقدم ، أن تتوافر للمولود مقومات الاستمرار فى الحياة بشكل طبيعي. كأن تتوافر له الأعضاء اللازمة لأى مولود عادي.

وانتهى الفقه إلى أن تمام ولادة المولود حيا قرينة على القابلية للحياة إلى أن يثبت العكس.
 أى إلى أن يقرر أهل الخبرة عدم قابلية المولود للاستمرار فى الحياة ، وحنئذ لا تثبت له الشخصية .

ونظرا لأن مسألة مدى القابلية للحياة هي من الأمور الغيبية، فلم تأخذ بها التشريعات العربية، ومنحت المولود الشخصية القانونية بمجرد ولادته حيا.
أولا : إثبات واقعتي الميلاد والوفاة:

لهذا الإثبات أهمية لما يترتب على تحديد تاريخهما من معرفة:

- وقت ثبوت الشخصية القانونية للمولود والحقوق إلى بدأ باكتسابها.

- السن التي يكتسب فيها الشخص أهلية الأداء.

- الوقت الذي تنتهي فيه الشخصية القانونية.

وهذا الإثبات يتم عن طريق ما هو مدون بالسجلات الرسمية التي تمسكها إدارة المواليد والأنفس بشكل منظم.

وإذا لم يوجد هذا الدليل أو تبين عدم صحة ما ورد به جاز الإثبات بأية وسيلة قانونية أخرى: الشهادة – القرائن – المعاينة – الخبرة – الإقرار – اليمين ( م 72 معاملات مدنية ).

وبموت الانسان تنتهي شخصيته القانونية . ويتحقق الموت بانقطاع النفس وسكون الحركة وتوقف القلب عن الخفقان ، كما يستدل عليه بالكشف الطبي .

ونظرا لأهمية تحديد تاريخ وفاة الانسان، حيث تنتهي شخصيته القانونية وما يترتب لها من حقوق، فقد جعل المشرع إثبات الوفاة عن طريق السجلات الرسمية الخاصة بقيد الوفيات، وإذا لم يوجد هذا الدليل جاز الإثبات بأية وسيلة من وسائل الإثبات القانونية الأخرى.

ثانيا: امتداد شخصية الانسان بعد الموت:

ويقصد بذلك أن تظل شخصية الانسان قائمة وإرادته معتبرة رغم موته، وذلك لاعتبارات معينة، كتصفية التركة. ولهذا أقر الفقه مبدأ: " لا تركة إلا بعد سداد الديون ".


ويقوم هذا المبدأ على أمرين:

الأول:
 الحفاظ على حقوق الدائنين وضمان الوفاء بها.

الثاني:
 حماية أموال الورثة الخاصة ، فلا يرجع عليها الدائنون بديون مورثهم.

اعتراض بعض الفقه على مبدأ " لا تركة إلا بعد سداد الديون ":

وحجتهم أنه إجراء غير لازم.
إذ يمكن تسديد ديون التركة دون اللجوء إلى افتراض استمرار الشخصية القانونية.

 وذلك عن طريق:

- الإقرار بأيلولة التركة إلى الورثة فور وفاة المورث وتعطيل توزيعها عليهم إلى ما بعد سداد الديون.

- أو توزيعها عليهم فورا مع بقاء الديون متعلقة بالتركة كتعلق الرهن بالمال المرهون.

رد على تلك الاعتراضات:

الحل الأول:

 فيه تعسف فى استعمال الحقوق.

والحل الثاني: 

غير عادل، حيث يخول الدائنون حق يقيد الورثة بالرهن دون رضاء منهم.

ثالثا : المركز القانوني للجنين:

ينظم المشرع للجنين ، الذي لم تكتمل ولادته حيا بعد، وضعا خاصا باعيباره مجرد " حمل مستكن".
ويثبت للجنين قبل ولادته حيا نوعان من الحقوق:

الأول:
 يتصل بذات الجنين.

كالحق فى الحياة، والنسب ، والجنسية.

الثاني:
 ويتصل بمصالح الجنين المالية. 

كالحق في الميراث، والملكية.

وبعض حقوق الجنين تحكمها قواعد الشريعة (النسب – الميراث - )، والبعض الآخر تحكمه جزئيا قواعد التشريع ( الوصية – الولاية على المال والنفس – الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير ..).

موقف الفقه من صلاحية الجنين لاكتساب الحقوق:

انقسم الفقه إلى ثلاثة آراء حول أساس صلاحية الجنين لاكتساب الحقوق:

الرأي الأول:
يرى أن الأصل عدم ثبوت الشخصية القانونية للانسان إلا بتمام ولادته حيا.
 ولكن استثناء تثبت للجنين الحقوق التي لا تتطلب وجود الإرادة لاستحالة توافرها لدى الجنين.

الرأي الثاني:

يرى أن الجنين صالح لاكتساب جميع أنواع الحقوق ، ما دام المشرع يعترف له بالشخصية القانونية، وهي صفة قانونية لا تتجزأ.

 ووفقا لهذا الرأي تثبت الشخصية القانونية منذ وجود الحمل وتستمر معه بعد تحقق الولادة حيا.


الرأي الثالث:

لا يعترف للجنين بصلاحية اكتساب الحقوق ، وحجته أنه لا تثبت له الشخصية القانونية إلا بعد تمام الولادة حيا .

ويستشهد هذا الرأي بموقف المشرع من حقوق الحمل المستكن والتي تعتبر من قبيل الحماية القانونية لحق محتمل.

فإذا ولد الجنين حيا آل إليه نصيبه المحجوز له ومن تاريخ وفاة مورثه ، وإذا ولد ميتا تم توزيع النصيب المحجوزله على الورثة أصحاب الحق فيه وليس على ورثة الجنين.

رابعا: المركز القانوني للمفقود:
المفقود:

 هو الشخص الذي تنقطع أخباره تماما فى موطن إقامته المعتاد، فلا تعلم حياته أو موته ، بسبب هذا الإنقطاع.

الغائب:

هو من ينقطع عن موطنه ، لكن حياته تظل معلومه، وأخباره متصلة.

ما يترتب على الفقد:
تعين المحكمة وكيلا عنه .
تجيز المحكمة لزوج المفقود طلب الطلاق للضرر بعد مرور عام على الفقد.

وتنص المادة 74 من ق . المعاملات المدنية على أن أحكام المفقود والغائب ينظمها قانون خاص ، وحيث لم يصدر هذا القانون فيتم الرجوع إلى أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية فى هذا الخصوص.

القاعدة فى تحديد مركز المفقود:

بالنسبة للحقوق التي اكتسبها قبل فقده يعتبر حى فلا تسقط عنه.

وبالنسبة للحقوق الي يكتسبها بعد الفقد يعتبر فى حكم الميت.

والمفقود الذى لم تثبت حياته يحكم بموته .

حكم المفقود فى الفترة ما بين تاريخ الفقد والحكم بوفاته:

- تعلق حقوقه ، فيحجزله نصيبه من تركة مورثه أو من الأموال الموصى له بها.

- تظل زوجته على ذمته إلى حين التحقق من حياته أو وفاته.

(1) – الحكم بموت المفقود:

يحكم بموت المفقود قانونا إذا امتد الفقد فترة ترجح معها وفاته.

ويفرق الفقه فى تقدير ظروف الفقد بين حالتين :

الحالة الأولى:

غيبة الشخص فى ظروف تجعل مظنة الهلاك غالبة.
وفى مثل هذه الحالات يحكم بموت الشخص بمضي فترة قصيرة لا تتجاوز الأربع سنوات، بسبب رجحان مظنة الهلاك.
الحالة الثانية:

غيبة الشخص فى ظروف تجعل مظنة الهلاك غير غالبة .

وفى مثل هذه الحالات فوض المشرع القاضي فى تقدير المدة اللازمة للحكم بموت المفقود . وللقاضي التحقق بكل السبل عن حياة المفقود قبل الحكم بموته.

ولا يحكم بموت المفقود فى هذه الحالة قبل مضي أربع سنوات على الأقل . أما المدة القصوى فقد يقدرها القاضي بمدة حياة أقرانه ، وهى 75 سنة فى الفقه المالكي ، و 130 سنة فى الفقه الحنفي.

ما يترتب على الحكم بموت المفقود فى الحالتين:

- رد ما حجزله من إرث إلى ورثة المتوفى، أو ما حجز له من وصية من ورثة الموصي.

- تقسم أمواله الخاصة على ورثته.

- تعتد زوجته عدة الوفاة من تاريخ الحكم بموته.

(2) – ظهور المفقود حيا بعد الحكم بموته:

الحكم بموت المفقود مبني على الظن وليس على الحقيقة، ولهذا تظل وفاته غير مؤكده لفترة طويلة.
وقد يظهر أن المفقود حيا بعد الحكم بموته.

وفى هذه الحالة يباشر حقوقه كشخص طبيعي فى حدود الممكن.

ويترتب على ظهور المفقود حيا بعد الحكم بموته ما يلي:

(أ) – الحق فى طلب رجوع زوجته ، التي اعتدت من تاريخ الحكم بوفاته ، إلى ذمته.
وتعود إليه ما لم تتزوج ويدخل بها الثاني. فإذا دخل بها الثاني فإنها لا تعود إلى ذمته.

(ب) – حق المفقود فى طلب استرداد أموال التركة ، أو الأموال الموصى له بها، إذا كانت ما زالت فى أيدي ورثته أو فى أيدي ورثة الموصي.

أما إذا تصرف الورثة فى هذه الأموال فلا يمكنه استردادها، لأن تصرفهم فيها كان مشروعا على أساس امتلاكهم لها قبل ظهوره حيا.

(ج) – بطلان تصرفات الغير فى أموال المفقود إذا كانت مشوبة بسوء النية.( العلم بحياة المفقود ).



ولهذا:

ا- يكون للمفقود طلب استرداد الأموال التي فى أيدى بما فى ذلك الأموال التي تصرفوا فيها.

- للمفقود طلب أن تعود له زوجته ولو كان الزوج لآخر دخل بها، ويفرق القاضي بينها وبينه، إذا أصر المفقود على ذلك.

نقد:

قيل أن هذه الأحكام تهمل مصالح الأولاد وإرادة الزوجة التي قد تختار الزوج الثاني.
رد:

قيل أن هذه الأحكام تمثل الحد الأدنى ، وللقاضى أن يقدر الأمور بقدرها، على أساس أن درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المنافع ، ورعاية حقوق المفقود عند ظهوره حيا تمنع عنه مفسده، ولهذا هى أولى بالرعاية.






المطلب الثاني
خصائص الشخصية

هي الصفات المجردة التي تميز الأشخاص عما يمكن أن يكون مشتركا بينهم، فتحفظ لكل منهم باستقلاله عن غيره.

وحدد المشرع خمس خصائص تتميز بها الشخصية، وهي: 

الحالة – الاسم – الموطن – الأهلية – الذمة المالية .



أولا : الحالة:

وهي جملة صفات محددة تتوافر للشخص فتؤهله لاكتساب الحقوق والتحمل بالالتزامات فى حدود محيطه العام .

وتقوم الحالة على ثلاثة عناصر، هي:
الحالة السياسية – الحالة العائلية – الحالة الدينية.

(1) – الحالة السياسية:

 ويقصد بها، انتساب الشخص إلى دولة معينة، وارتباطه بها برابطة الجنسية، فيكون مواطنا فيها.

والجنسية علاقة قانونية بين الدولة والفرد، تخول الأخير اكتساب الحقوق وتحمل الالتزامات، على خلاف الأجنبي.

وتنقسم الجنسية إلى: جنسية أصلية، وجنسية مكتسبة.

(أ) – الجنسية الأصلية:

وتثبت للفرد بمجرد الميلاد. وتقوم على أساس حق الدم وحق الإقليم.
(ب) – الجنسية المكتسبة:

ويكتسبها الشخص بناء على أسباب تحدث بعد واقعة الميلاد.
فقد تستند إلى الزواج، أو إلى التجنس بناء على الإقامة مدة معينة فى الدولة.

وبين قانون الجنسية الصادر عام 1972 طرق اكتساب الجنسية ، وهى:

بحكم القانون – بالتبعية – بالتجنس.

(2) – الحالة العائلية:

وهي انتماء الشخص، بصفة قانونية، إلى أسرة معينة فيتحدد له مركز قانوني معين ( فيكون أبا، أو أخا، أو أما،..إلخ )، وبالتالي تتحدد حقوقه وواجباته.
فمثلا:
 الزوج بحكم مركزه القانوني له حق:

- الطاعة على زوجته، وعليه واجب النفقة والمعاشرة بالمعروف.

- تأديب أولاده، وعليه واجب النفقة والتوجيه والرعاية.

وهذا ما يسمى بحقوق الأسرة .

وروابط الأسرة فى البلاد الإسلامية تخضع لتشريعات مستمدة من أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.

رابطة القرابة:

تتكون الأسرة من عدد من الأفراد تجمعهم صلة قرابة.

وهذه القرابة على نوعين، هما:

قرابة النسب – وقرابة المصاهرة.

(أ) – قرابة النسب:

وتقوم على أساس الأصل المشترك للأفراد، ويستوي أن يكون التفرع عن طريق الذكور أو عن طريق الإناث.

فالشخص يتصل بأقربائه لأبيه كما يتصل بأقربائه لأمه على حد سواء.

وتتفرع قرابة النسب إلى نوعين، هما: 

قرابة مباشرة – وقرابة غير مباشرة.

القرابة المباشرة:

وتنحصر فى قرابة الأصول والفروع ، أى ممن هم على عمود النسب ، وتسمى قرابة الأولاد.

وفى حساب درجة القرابة لا يحسب الأصل المشترك.
فمثلا :
 الإبن من الدرجة الأولى، والأخ من الثانية،
وهكذا.....

القرابة غير المباشرة:

وهي التي تقوم بين أشخاص يشتركون في أصل واحد دون أن يكون بينهم تسلسل عمودي ، أى لا يكون من بينهم من هو أصل لفرع.

وتحسب درجة القرابة هذه صعودا من الفرع إلى الأصل المشترك ثم نزولا إلى الفرع مع عدم حساب الأصل المشترك.
(ب) – قرابة المصاهرة:

وتنشأ هذه القرابة نتيجة لعلاقة بين الزوجين ، بحيث يكون أحد الزوجين قريبا لذوى قربى الزوج الآخر ، ومن نفس الدرجة.

وهذه القرابة لا تربط أقارب الزوج بأقارب الزوج الآخر.
أما صلة الزوج بزوجة فهي صلة خاصة ، أساسها عقد الزواج، فهى ليست قرابة نسب ولا قرابة مصاهرة.

آثار القرابة:

ترتب القرابة بنوعيها عدة آثار، منها:
- الحق في الميراث،

- النفقة،

- عدم جواز الأخذ بالشفعة إذا كان البيع بين الأصول والفروع أو بين الأصهار إلى الدرجة الرابعة،

 – قبول دعوى الضمان من أحد الأزواج أو الأقارب عن الضرر المعنوى الناتج عن موت المصاب،
 – عدم صلاحية القاضى لنظر الدعوى إذا كانت تجمعه صلة قرابة إلى الدرجة الرابعة.

(4)	– الحالة الدينية:
ويقصد بها انتماء الشخص إلى دين معين ، فينشأ له حقوق معينة.

فمثلا:
 يكون الزوج المسلم:

 ملزما بالمهر والنفقة – يحق له الجمع بين الزوجات – ويحق له الطلاق.

ثانيا: الاسم:

هو لفظ يدل على الشخص، وهو من حقوق الشخصية ، ويلازمها.
ويتكون الاسم من عنصرين، هما:

الاسم – اللقب . 

واللقب يلحق الأبناء، دون الزوجة، على عكس التشريعات الغربية.

(1) - الطبيعة القانونية للحق فى الاسم:

له طبيعة مزدوجة:

فهو حق يقوم على حرية الإرادة ، ويختاره الشخص لأولاده القصر بحكم ولايته القانونية عليهم.
وهو واجب، حيث يلزم أن يكون لكل شخص اسم يميزه عن غيره.

ويغلب الفقه جانب الواجب على الاسم:

فلا يجوز الحجز عليه – ولا يرد عليه التقادم.

 ولا يجوز اختيار الأسماء التى تثير السخرية أو تكون منافية للنظام العام والآداب.

ولا يجوز تعديله إلا بموافقة السلطة المختصة.

(2) – أنواع الاسم:
الاسم التجاري:

ويتخذه الشخص للدلاله على شخصه بمناسبة مباشرة نشاط تجاري، أو لتمييز متجر معين يملكه.

ويلزم لاكتساب الاسم التجاري:

(أ) - ثبوت الشخصية القانونية للشخص.

(ب) - توافر صفة التاجر للشخص ، وهذه لا تتوافر إلا لمن يحوز لترخيص ببمارسة التجارة صادر عن الجهة المختصة.

ويختلف الاسم التجاري عن الاسم المدني ، من حيث:

أن ملكية الاسم التجاري كملكية الأشياء المادية، فيمكن التصرف فيه ، ويمكن للغير الحجز عليه ، وهو حق خاص للشخص حيث له طلب منع الإعتداء عليه والتعويض عما يلحقه من ضرر.

الاسم المستعار:

يتخذه الشخص إلى جانب اسمه المدنى ، ليتسمى به فى وسط معين، أو بمناسبة عمل معين.

مثال ذلك:
 الصحفي، و المغنى، أو الفنان،و...

والشخص يكتسب الاسم المستعار بالممارسة المتصلة ، دون المتقطعة، أو التى لفترة قصيرة.

ويتمتع الاسم المستعار بذات الحماية التى للاسم التجاري.

ثالثا: الموطن:

يقصد بالموطن المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة.

أهمية تحديد الموطن:
- تتم مخاطبة الشخص فيه قانونا لاستيفاء حقوقه ، وأداء التزاماته.

- تتحدد المحكمة المختصة محليا وفقا لموطن الشخص.

التصور الواقعي والحكمي للموطن:

التصور الواقعي:

ويقوم على فكرة الإقامة الفعلية على نحو معتاد، حتى ولو كانت متقطعة أحيانا.

والإقامة الفعلية تعني تهيئة المكان للإقامة حتى ولو لم يقم به الشخص.

ويمكن أن يكون للشخص أكثر من موطن.

ويمكن ألا يكون للشخص موطن ما.

التصور الحكمي للموطن:

ويقوم على فكرة أن مكان العمل ( المتجر – المكتب – العيادة – إلخ ...) هو موطن للشخص حتى ولو لم يقم بها الشخص أو لم يمارس عمله فيها فعلا.

وفى حال تعدد الموطن الحكمى يعتد بواحد منها فقط ، وهو المكان الرئيسي للعمل ، على عكس الموطن الفعلى فيمكن أن يتعدد.

تحديد الموطن:

أخذ القانون الإماراتي بالتصور الواقعي للموطن.

أنواع الموطن:

الموطن العام:
 وهو إما الزامي أو اختياري.
والموطن الخاص:
 وهو إما موطن الأعمال، أو الموطن المختار.

رابعا: الأهلية:

ويقصد بها صلاحية الشخص للتمتع بالحقوق والتحمل بالالتزامات.

والأهلية تعتبر من مميزات الشخصية، حيث تكتسب الأهلية منذ بداية الشخصية، أى منذ ميلاد الشخص حيا.

ويفرق الفقه بين نوعين من الأهلية:
(1) – أهلية الوجوب:

وتعني صلاحية الشخص للتمتع بالحقوق والتحمل بالالتزامات، بصرف النظر عن سن الشخص وقدراته الإدراكية.

أى تثبت لعديم التمييز، وللمميز، والبالغ، والمجنون، والسفيه، والمحجور عليه، على حد سواء.

(2) – أهلية الأداء:

ويقصد بها المقدرة الإرادية التي يقرها القانون للشخص فيكون صالحا لأداء ما عليه من التزامات تجاه الغير.

وهي تختلف عن أهلية الوجوب، فهي مرتبطة بالإرادة، حيث يتطلب فيها القانون قدرا من الإدراك لدى الشخص، حتى يكون على بينة مما يريد أن يلتزم به.

وتتدرج أهلية الأداء إلى مراحل:

- عديم التمييز، فليس له أهلية أداء.

 – ناقص التمييز، وله أهلية أداء ناقصة.

 – كامل التمييز، ويكون له أهلية أداء كاملة.

أهلية الأداء والتصرفات القانونية:

بالنظر إلى أن أهلية الأداء ترتبط بمدى قدرة الشخص على الإدراك، فإن التصرفات القانونية للشخص تنقسم إلى:

* تصرفات نافعة نفعا محضا:

 وهى تكون نافذة ولو صدرت من صبى مميز غير راشد.

* تصرفات ضارة ضررا محضا:

وهى لا تكون صحيحة ونافذة إلا إذا صدرت من شخص كامل الأهلية.

* تصرفات دائرة بين النفع والضرر:

وهى لا تكون صحيحة ونافذة إلا إذا صدرت من كامل الأهلية.

تدرج أهلية الأداء بحسب السن:

فحجم الإدراك يتدرج مع تدرج السن. كما قد يرتبط الإدراك بعوامل أخرى ، مرضية وسلوكية ، وهذا ما يسمى بعوارض الأهلية ( الجنون – العته – السفه – الغيبة ).

ويقسم المشرع حياة الانسان بالنظرإلى مقدرته على التمييز إلى ثلاثة مراحل:
* مرحلة انعدام التمييز:

وتمتد منذ الميلاد وحتى السابعة. ولا يكون للشخص أهلية أداء فى هذه المرحلة . ويأخذ ذات الحكم المجنون والمعتوه.  وهذه قرينة لا تقبل إثبات العكس.

وتصرف هؤلاء يكون باطلا بطلانا مطلقا ويتعلق بالنظام العام.

* مرحلة التمييز:

وتمتد من السابعة وحتى 21 سنة، ويأخذ ذات الحكم السفيه وذو الغفلة.
وتصرف هؤلاء يكون:

 صحيحا إذا كان نافعا نفعا محضا.

 وباطلا إذا كان ضارا ضررا محضا.

 وموقوفا، على إجازة الصبي نفسه عندما يبلغ سن الرشد أو على إجازة وليه، إذا كان دائرا بين النفع والضرر.

واستثناء يكون التصرف الدائر بين النفع والضرر صحيحا في حالتين، هما:

* حالة الصبي المأذون له:
أى إذا أجاز المشرع، جزئيا ، للصبي إدارة أمواله بناء على إذن من وليه، أو من القضاء إذا رفض الولي.

أما الإذن للصبي بالتصرف فى أمواله فلا يكون إلا من القضاء.

والحكمة هي حياد القضاء، ولما له من ولاية عامة.

فيجوز للمحكمة الإذن للقاصر بالتصرف ولو اعترض الولي ، ولها الحجرعليه بعد إذن الولي ، فى حين لايجوز للولي الحجر على القاصر إلا بعد إذن المحكمة.


* حالة الصبي الأجير :

أى إذا كان يعمل لدى الغير، أو إذا تسلم جزء من أمواله على سبيل الامتلاك للانفاق منها على زواجه أو حاجاته الخاصة.
فيجوزله التصرف في أمواله دون إذن من أحد.

* مرحلة الرشد:

وتمتد بعد بلوغ الشخص سن 21 سنة قمرية متمتعا بقواه العقلية ولم يحجر عليه. أى دون أن يصيبه عارض من عوارض الأهلية , و تستمر الأهلية حتى وفاته.

وفى هذه المرحلة يكون الشخص أهلا لمباشرة كافة التصرفات القانونية.

عوارض الأهلية:

هي حالات تعرض للشخص فتؤثر على قدرة التمييز لديه ، وعلى سلامة الارادة وكمال الأهلية.

وهذه الحالات هي:
(1) - الجنون:

هو مرض يصيب العقل فيفقد الشخص قدرته على التمييز والادراك.
ويثبت الجنون بتقرير من أهل الخبرة.

ويلزم لاعتبار الشخص مجنونا حكم قضائي بالحجر عليه. فالأصل أن الشخص البالغ كامل الأهلية.

ويترتب على الحجر اعتبار تصرفات الشخص باطلة بطلانا مطلقا.

وإذا أٌصيب الشخص بالجنون قبل بلوغ سن الرشد يكتفى بتمديد الولاية بحكم من المحكمة، دون حاجة للحجر عليه.



(2) – العته:

هو كالجنون ولكن بصورة أقل عنفا، ويثبت بتقرير أهل الخبرة.

ويترتب على العته ذات الآثار المترتبة على الجنون.

(3) – السفه:

هو عيب يصيب سلوك الشخص بحيث يتصرف على خلاف ما يوجبه العقل والشرع.

فالسفيه هو الشخص المغلوب بهواه ، فيبدد أمواله بغير موجب مشروع.

والسفه لا يعدم التمييز والارادة ، وإنما ينتقص منها، ولهذا لا تقع تصرفات الشخص باطالة ، وإنما تكون غير نافذة.

ويلزم لاعتبار الشخص سفيها صدور حكم بالحجر عيه.

ويقدر القاضي السفه في ضوء العرف بين الناس، أى يأخذ فى الاعتبار مركز الشخص الاجتماعي ومحيطه الخاص، وذلك وفقا لمعيار الرجل المعتاد.

حكم تصرفات السفيه:
* التصرفات قبل قيد طلب الحجر أو قبل الحكم بالحجر تكون:

 صحيحة نافذة، ما لم يثبت أنها نتيجة استغلال أو تواطؤ يضر بالسفيه.

* التصرفات بعد قيد طلب الحجر أو بعد الحجر تكون:

- صحيحة، إذا كانت نافعة.

- وباطلة، إذا كانت ضارة.

- وغير نافذة، إذا كانت دائرة بين النفع والضرر، أى موقوفة على إجازة الشخص نفسه أو وليه الذى ينوب عنه.

(4) – الغفلة:

هي حالة يكون عليها الشخص فلا يهتدى عند تصرفه إلى ما يحقق مصالحه بالشكل المعتاد: 

كأن يغبن الشخص في ترفه غبنا فاحشا.

حكم تصرفات ذو الغفلة هى ذات أحكام تصرفات السفيه .

موانع الأهلية:

رغم كمال أهلية الشخص فقد تنشأ أحوال تمنع الشخص من التصرف في أمواله بشكل قانوني ومباشر، وهذه الموانع إما ذاتية، أو مادية، أو قانونية.

(أ) – الموانع الذاتية:

وتتمثل في عجز جسماني شديد نتيجة عاهة تعيق الشخص عن التعبير عن ارادته بشكل سليم.

والموانع الذاتية هي اجتماع:

 الصمم والبكم ، أو الصمم والعمى ، أو العمى والبكم ، فى الشخص، فيلزم تعيين مساعد قضائي له، يعاونه في تصرفاته، لعدم مقدرته على التعبير عن ارادته بشكل سليم.

وعدم تعيين مساعد قضائي لا يبطل تصرفات الشخص، فالأصل أنه كامل الأهلية، على عكس ما إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بتعيين ولي، أو وصي.

(ب) – الموانع المادية:

هي ظروف مادية تحول دون مباشرة الشخص التصرف فى أمواله.

كما في حالة القوة القاهرة التي تحول بين الغائب والمفقود وبين العودة إلى موطنهما.

ويجوز للمحكمة تعيين وكيل لإدارة أموال الغائب والمفقود، إذا لم يكن له من يمثله.

(ج) – الموانع القانونية:

ويقصد بها وقوف القانون حائلا بين الشخص وبين استعمال ارادته.

كالحجر على الشخص أو الحكم بسجنه. فبذلك تتقيد حريته ولا يستطيع التصرف في أمواله.
فتصرفات المحكوم عليه، بإستثناء الوصية والوقف، تكون باطلة إذا لم يحصل على إذن من المحكمة لإبرامها.

بل إن المحكمة لها تعيين القيم على أمواله إذا رفض هو اختياره، وطلب الدائنون ذلك.

خامسا: الذمة المالية:

ويقصد بها مجموع ما للشخص من حقوق وما عليه من التزامات.

فالذمة المالية هي الوعاء لحقوق الشخص والتزاماته، وتقوم بصرف النظر عن وجود هذه الحقوق أو الالتزامات.

وتكون الذمة المالية دائنة إذا كان العنصر الإيجابي لها(الحقوق ) أكبر من العنصر السلبي ( الالتزامات ).

وما يدخل في الذمة المالية من حقوق والتزامات يجب أن يكون ذو طبيعة مالية.

وعلى ذلك لا يدخل فيها الحقوق اللصيقة بالشخصية، كالحق في التعبير، مثلا.

الطبيعة القانونية للذمة المالية:

الذمة المالية تنتهي بالوفاة:
تنتهي الذمة المالية بوفاة الشخص نظرا لارتباطها بالشخصية القانونية ، وهذه الشخصية تنتهي بالوفاة.

ونتيجة لهذا الارتباط فقد قرر الفقه ، إستثناء ، بامتداد الشخصية القانونية، أو الذمة المالية، للمالك إذا كانت تركته مدينة. فلا تركة إلا بعد سداد الديون.






المبحث الثاني
الشخص الاعتباري
المطلب الأول
بدء الشخصية الاعتبارية وانتهائها

أولا : بدء الشخص الاعتباري:

ثانيا : انتهاء الشخص الاعتباري:

ثالثا : الطبيعة القانونية للشخص الاعتباري:

رابعا : أهمية الشخص الاعتباري: 

خامسا : أنواع الشخص الاعتباري: 


المطلب الثاني
خصائص الشخص الاعتباري

أولا: الحالة:

ثانيا: الاسم:

ثالثا: الموطن:

رابعا: الأهلية:

خامسا: الذمة المالية:







الفصل الثالث
الأعمال والأشياء التي يمكن أن تكون محلا للحق

لكل حق محل محدد يرد عليه . ويتمثل هذا المحل في:

 عمل معين ( كعمل الطبيب ، والمحامي ، والمقاول، ...)،

 أو في شئ معين( كالبناء ، والغراس ، والأرض ، ...). هذا مادام العمل أو الشئ يمثل نفعا للشخص .

ويختلف مضمون الحق ( سلطة الإستئثار والتسلط )، وهو لصيق بالشخص صاحب الحق ، عن محل الحق ( العمل أو الشئ )، وهو مستقل عن الشخص صاحب الحق.

مثال: حق الملكية.
مضمونه سلطة التصرف أو الانتفاع بالشئ، في حين أن محله هو الشئ ذاته.

ومحل الحق يختلف تبعا لنوع هذا الحق.



المبحث الأول
طبيعة وشروط العمل محل الحق

قد يكون النشاط الارادي للشخص هو محل الحق، فما هي طبيعة وشروط العمل الذي يمكن أن يكون محلا للحق؟.

المطلب الأول
طبيعة العمل محل الحق

قد يكون العمل محل الحق إيجابيا ( الالتزام بعمل )، أو سلبيا ( الامتناع عن عمل )، أو بإعطاء شئ.
المطلب الثاني
شروط العمل محل الحق

أن يكون ممكنا، ومعينا، ومشروعا.

أولا: أن يكون العمل ممكنا:

أي أن يكون مقدورا في ذاته، وبالنسبة للمدين، فإذا كان مستحيلا انعدم الحق.

والاستحالة التي تلحق العمل محل الحق قد تكون:

 مطلقة، أو نسبية .

(1) – الاستحالة المطلقة:

أي أن يكون العمل مستحيلا في ذاته، ولا يمكن تصور وقوعه عقلا.

وأسباب الاستحالة المطلقة ترجع إلى:

 إما إلى طبيعة العمل ( كمن يلتزم بالسير على الهواء راجلا ، ...).

 وإما إلى القانون( كمن يلتزم بزواج محرم ، أو من يلتزم بالطعن بعد فوات الميعاد ،...) .

وفي الاستحالة المطلقة يكون الالتزام باطلا مطلقا.

(2) – الاستحالة النسبية:

وتعني أن العمل ممكنا في ذاته، ولكنه مستحيلا بالنسبة للمدين ( كمن يلتزم ببيع ملك الغير، ومن لا يعرف القيادة ويتعهد بتدريب غيره، ...).

وفي الاستحالة النسبية يكون الالتزام صحيحا، وإذا عجز المدين عن القيام به التزم بالتعويض.
ثانيا: أن يكون العمل معينا:

أي أن يكون محددا أو قابلا للتحديد، بحيث يبين نوعه وكمه وزمانه ومكانه وكل ما ينفي عنه الجهالة.

ثالثا: أن يكون العمل مشروعا:

أي أن يقره القانون.




المبحث الثاني
طبيعة الأشياء التي تكون محلا للحق وأنواعها

الحق يمكن أن يرد على شئ مادي، أو على شئ معنوي. 

ومواصفات الأشياء التي يمكن أن تكون محلا للحق هي:

* أن تكون ممن يمكن حيازته.

 فمثلا لا يمكن حيازة أشعة الشمس.

* أن تكون صالحة للانتفاع بها انتفاعا مشروعا.

فمثلا، من يسئ استعمال حقه يمنع من الانتفاع به قانونا.

* ألا تخرج عن التعامل بطبيعتها أو بحكم القانون.

مثال، أشعة الشمس، والأموال العامة.




المطلب الأول
التفرقة بين المال والشئ

المال هو الحق ذو القيمة المالية ، والشئ هو محل هذا الحق.

والمال قد يكون متقوما أو غير متقوم.

والحماية القانونية لا تكون إلا بالنسبة للمال المتقوم.


المطلب الثاني
التقسيمات المختلفة للأشياء

يقسم المشرع الأشياء بحسب طبيعتها إلى:

 أشياء مادية ومعنوية – وقابلة للاستهلاك وغير قابلة للاستهلاك – ومثلية وقيمية – وثابتة ومنقولة.

أولا: الأشياء المادية والأشياء غير المادية:

الشئ المادي هو كل ما يكون مستقلا بذاته وتدركه الحواس، ويمكن الانتفاع به بطبيعته أو بحكم القانون.
والأشياء المادية لا تقع تحت حصر.

والشئ غير المادي هو كل ما لا يمكن إدراكه إلا عن طريق الفكر أوبالتصور.

والأشياء غير المادية لا تقع تحت حصر أيضا.

ثانيا: الأشياء الثابتة والأشياء المنقولة:

الشئ الثابت كل ما هو مستقل بذاته ثابت في حيزه بحيث لو نقل من مكانه لتلف أو تعذر الانتفاع به ، ويسمى ذلك بالعقارات.

والشئ المنقول هو كل ما عدا العقار.

ومن نتائج التفرقة بين العقار والمنقول:

 وجوب إثبات انتقال الملكية بالتسجيل في العقار ، بينما تنتقل في المنقول بالحيازة.

(1) - أنواع العقار:

 (أ) - العقار بطبيعته:

وهو العقار أصلا. أي ما يتصف بالثبات والاستقرار. 

والعقار بطبيعته ثلاثة أنواع:

الأرض – الأبنية والإنشاءات – الغراس والنباتات.

(ب) – العقار بالتخصيص:

هو منقول بطبيعته، ويخصص لخدمة عقار فيلحقه قانونا حكم العقار.

ويشترط لاعتبار المنقول عقارا بالتخصيص ما يلي:

* وضع المنقول في خدمة عقار بطبيعته بحيث يرتبط الأول بالثاني حكميا.
* تخصيص المنقول لخدمة العقار لا لصاحب العقار.

* أن يكون المنقول المخصص لخدمة العقار مملوكا لصاحب العقار.

(2) – أنواع المنقولات:

(أ) – المنقول بطبيعته:

وهو المنقول أصلا، سواء كان ماديا أو معنويا.

(ب) – المنقول بحسب المآل:

هو العقار بطبيعته الذي يأخذ حكم المنقول بالنظر إلى الحالة التي سيؤول إليها، أي أنه سيصير منقولا، وأن هذه الصيرورة وشيكة الوقوع.

مثل: المبنى الآيل للسقوط ، الأشجار المعدة للقلع، ....

ويشترط لثبوت صفة المنقول بالمآل للعقار، شرطان:

•	الأول:

 أن تتجه إرادة المتعاقدين صراحة إلى فصل الشئ عن الأرض.

* الثاني: 

 أن يكون إعداد الشئ ليصبح منقولا بات وشيك الوقوع، وليس مجرد احتمال، أو مؤكد الوقوع ولكن بعيد الوقوع.

ثالثا: الأشياء القابلة للاستهلاك والأشياء غير القابلة للاستهلاك:

ويقصد بالأولى الأشياء التي تستهلك، أو لا ينتفع بها إلا باستهلاكها كليا ولا يتكرر استعمالها.

وينطبق هذا الوصف ولو تكرر استعمال تلك الأشياء إستثناء على غير طبيعتها وبصورة عرضية.

فالإرادة أو نوع الاستعمال لا يمكن أن تحدد نوع الشئ على خلاف طبيعته.

أما الاشياء غير القابلة للاستهلاك فيقصد بها الأشياء التي يتحقق الانتفاع بها باستعمالها مرارا مع بقاء عينها.

وينطبق هذا الوصف ولو تلف الشئ من أول استعمال. 

نتائج التقسيم السابق:
* أن من الحقوق العينية ما لا يرد إلا على الأشياء غير القابلة للاستهلاك، حيث يلزم لصاحب حق الانتفاع ، وحق الارتفاق ، وحق الاستعمال برد الرقبة.
من العقود ما لا يرد إلا على الأشياء غير القابلة للاستهلاك، كالإيجار والعارية.

رابعا: الأشياء المثلية والأشياء القيمية:

الأشياء المثلية هي الي تعين بنوعها لتشابه أفرادها، ويقوم بعضها مقام البعض الآخر.

 وكل ما هو مثلي يقاس بالوزن أو بالكيل بسبب عد تمييز أفراده. كالحبوب والثمار من نفس النوع، مثلا .

والأشياء القيمية هي التي لا تتشابه في أفرادها ولا يقوم بعضها مقام البعض الآخر.
 وكل ما هو قيمي يقاس بالنوع بسب يمييز أفراده عن بعضها البعض.

نتائج التقسيم السابق:

* في الأشياء المثلية يجوز الوفاء بالشئ أو مثله ، أما في الأشياء القيمية يجب الوفاء بذات الشئ.

* إذا هلك الشئ القيمي ينقضي الالتزام لاستحالة الوفاء، أما هلاك الشئ المثلي فيمكن الوفاء بمثله ، ولهذا يقال: المثليات لا تهلك. 

* في المنقول القيمي تنتقل الملكية بمجرد التعاقد، وفي المنقول المثلي لا تنتقل إلا بالإفراز.

•	المقاصة بين الدينين لا تقع إلا بين المثليات المتحدة في النوع والجودة.







الفصل الرابع
حماية الحق
المبحث الأول
الوسائل القضائية
المطلب الأول
الدعوى المدنية
المطلب الثاني
الدعوى الجنائية
المبحث الثاني
الوسائل غير القضائية
المطلب الأول
التنظيم الإداري
المطلب الثاني
الدفاع الشرعي
المطلب الثالث
حق الاحتباس
الفصل الخامس
مصادر الحق
المبحث الأول
طبيعة الخلاف حول مصادر الحق
المطلب الأول
القانون مصدر الحق
المطلب الثاني
الواقعة المادية مصدر الحق
المبحث الثاني
الواقعة المادية الناتجةعن الإرادة

المطلب الأول
التصرفات غير الإرادية
المطلب الثاني
التصرفات القانونية
المبحث الثالث
الواقعة القانونية الناتجة عن فعل الطبيعة
المطلب الأول
القوة القاهرة

المطلب الثاني
الظروف الطارئة
الفصل السادس
أقسام الحق
تقسيم الحق بالنظر إلى مجال تطبيقه:

البعض يقسم الحق وفقا إلى مجال تطبيقه ، فيقسمه إلى:

حقوق دولية:

ويقررها القانون الدولي لأشخاصه من دول ومنظمات.

حقوق داخلية:

ويقررها القانون الداخلي. وهذه تنقسم إلى:

حقوق سياسية – حقوق مدنية.

والحقوق المدنية تنقسم إلى:

حقوق عامة – حقوق خاصة.

تقسيم الحق بالنظر إلى طبيعته:
ويقسمه الفقه إلى:

الحقوق السياسية:
 وهذه تتصل بالمصلحة العامة للجماعة.

الحقوق المدنية:
 وتتصل بالمصالح الخاصة للأفراد.

وقد تبنى المشرع الإماراتي هذا التقسيم الثاني.



المبحث الأول
الحقوق السياسية

وتتقرر لحماية مصالح المجتمع ككيان مادي مستقل عن الأفراد المكونين له. ويجري النص عليها في الدستور فتسمى بالحقوق الدستورية .

وتشمل تنظيم حق الأفراد في إدارة شؤون البلاد، مثل حق الانتخاب، والترشيح ، وتولي الوظائف العامة ، ...الخ.

وتنشأ الحقوق السياسية نتيجة لرابطة الجنسية التي تربط الفرد بالدولة.

وتتميز الحقوق السياسية بارتباطها بالمصلحة العامة، ويلزم لاكتسابها تحقق شرطين، هما :رابطة الجنسية ، والأهلية المدنية.
المطلب الأول
رابطة الجنسية
الجنسية هي علاقة قانونية تحدد انتساب الفرد إلى مجتمع معين. ومن ثًم يتمتع الفرد ، باعتباره مواطنا فى الدولة ، بحقوقه السياسية المقررة فى الدستور.

ويتمتع الفرد بهذه الحقوق حتى ولو كان غير مقيم فى الدولة، ما دام رابطة الجنسية قائمة.

وتقوم رابطة الجنسية، بوجه عام، على رابطة الدم، أو رابطة الإقليم.

ويقصد برابطة الدم ارتباط الشخص بأبويه، أو بأحدهما.

ويقصد برابطة الإقليم ارتباط الشخص بإقليم معين ، سواء بالميلاد ، أو الإقامة.


المطلب الثاني
الأهلية المدنية

الحق السياسي حق عام ، وممارسة هذا الحق تتطلب توافر الأهلية والمسؤلية بشكل أكثر دقة عنه عند ممارسة الحق الخاص.

ولهذا يلزم لممارسة الحق السياسي توافر أهلية الأداء، أى بلوغ الشخص سن الرشد ، وخلوه من عوارض أو موانع الأهلية .
وتفرق بعض الدول بين الذكر والأنثى في ممارسة الحقوق السياسية، فتحرم الأنثى من حق الانتخاب، أو تولي الوظائف العامة.

وهذه التفرقة ترجع لاعتبارات التقاليد والأعراف ، اعتبار الحق السياسي واجبا عاما وليس حقا خاصا.






المبحث الثاني
الحقوق المدنية

وهي مجموع مايقره المشرع من حقوق للفرد بموجب طبيعته الآدمية ، المدنية. أي ما يتصل بحياة الفرد وما ينشأ عن ذلك من علاقات مع الآخرين.

وهذه الحقوق تنقسم إلى:

حقوق عامة:
 تنشأ للفرد باعتباره عضو فى المجتمع.

حقوق خاصة:
 وتنشأ بموجب ما يصدر عن الفرد من علاقات مع الآخرين.

المطلب الأول
الحقوق العامة

وهذه الحقوق تثبت للفرد استنادا إلى صفته الآدمية، وبحكم وجوده في المجتمع، وبصرف النظر عن جنسيته، أو أصله، أو نوعه، أو مركزه الاجتماعي.

وتتميز هذه الحقوق بأنها ملازمة للطبيعة البشرية، وما يميزها عن باقي المخلوقات من خصائص إدراكية ، وأنها من ضرورات الحياة.
ولهذا يسميها البعض بـ : حقوق الانسان.

ومن أمثلتها:

الحق في الحياة – الحق في الحرية والمساواة – الحق في التملك – الحق في التنقل – الحق في حرية التعبير ..

وكانت الشريعة الإسلامية سباقة في تقرير الحقوق العامة للا نسان.

ولقد تبنت الشرائع الوضعية هذا الأثر ، فقررت الحقوق العامة إعلاء للطبيعة الآدمية للانسان.

وظهر ذلك جليا في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان.

وتميل الدول إلى تقرير هذه الحقوق العامة في الدساتير، وأحيانا في القوانين العادية . والنص عليها يكون على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.

خصائص الحقوق العامة:

أولا: الطبيعة غير المالية للحقوق العامة:

أي أنها غير متقومة بمال ، لأن محلها الانسان نفسه.

فالشخص يكتسب هذه الحقوق بسبب صفته الآدمية دون بذل أي مقابل، وتمنح له لهذا السبب، وليس بموجب ما له من إرادة أو مقدرة على التصرف.

ولهذا لا يجوز للشخص التصرف في هذه الحقوق تبرعا أو معاوضة.

بل قد يكون الشخص ملزما باستعمال حقوقه العامة، كالحق في الانتخاب، ويؤاخذ قانونا إذا امتنع عن هذا الاستعمال دون عذر مشروع.

والحقوق العامة لا تسقط بالتقادم مهما مضى على عدم استعمالها من وقت، فيجوز للشخص معاودة هذا الاستعمال فيما بعد.

ثانيا: الحقوق العامة مطلقة نسبيا:

أى لا يجوز تقييدها من قبل الدولة إلا في حدود المصلحة العامة أو في حدود الضرورة.

ويترتب على ذلك أن يقع على عاتق الدولة واجب حماية تلك الحقوق.

المطلب الثاني
الحقوق الخاصة

هي مجموع ما ينشأ للفرد من حقوق نتيجة علاقاته مع الآخرين، كالزواج، والوصية، والبيع، والشركة...

وهكذا تختلف الحقوق بحسب طبيعة التعامل ومضمونه وأطرافه.
وتنقسم الحقوق الخاصة إلى:

أولا: حقوق الأسرة:

وهذه الحقوق تثبت للفرد باعتباره عضو في أسرة معينة، وحسب المركز الذي يشغله.

ومعنى الأسرة قانونا مجموعة أفراد يجمعهم أصل مشترك. وتنشأ لكل عضو في الأسرة حقوق في مواجهة العضو الآخر.

وينظم القانون حقوق الأسرة باعتبار الأخيرة هي الخلية الأساسية في المجتمع، لكي يحافظ عليها وعلى استقرارها.

ثانيا: الحقوق المالية:

وهي ما ينشأ نتجة معاملات الشخص المالية مع الآخرين.
وتنقسم هذه الحقوق إلى ثلاثة أنواع، هي:

(1) – الحقوق العينية:

الحق العيني هو سلطة مباشرة يقررها القانون للشخص على شئ معين، فيكون له بموجبها استعمال، واستغلال، والتصرف في الشئ.

نوعا الحقوق العينية:

(أ) – الحقوق العينية الأصلية:

وهي التي تنشأ مستقلة بذاتها غير مستندة إلى حق آخر يسبقها.

 ( مثل: حق الملكية ).

وهذه الحقوق تمثل عنصرا من عناصر النظام العام لاتصالها بالنظام الإقتصادي في المجتمع.

وقد أوردها القانون على سبيل الحصر، وهي:

* حق الملكية:

وهو الحق الذي بمقتضاه يوضع شئ معين تحت تصرف شخص معين بوجه دائم وبصورة تقتصر عليه دون غيره.

ويعرف الفقه الإسلامي حق الملكية بأنه علاقة تقوم للشخص إذا حاز شيئا وكان له وحده حق الانتفاع به والتصرف فيه شرعا.

وجوهر التعريفين أن عناصر حق الملكية فيهما واحدة، وهي الاستئثار بالشئ من قبل المالك باستعماله، واستغلاله، والتصرف فيه.

وحق الملكية أهم وأوسع الحقوق العينية، لأنه يخول المالك جميع السلطات على الشئ.

ويقصد لااستعمال الإفادة من الشئ مباشرة فيما أعد له.

أما الاستغلال فيعني الإفادة من الشئ بصورة غير مباشرة، كتأجير المنزل مثلا .

أما والتصرف فيعني التصرف المادي، أو التصرف القانوني.

* الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية:

وهي كل حق يتقرر للشخص على مال مملوك للغير، وهذه الحقوق على سبيل الحصر، وهي:
& حق الانتفاع:

وهو حق عيني يتقرر لشخص معين، على ملك الغير، يخوله استعمال، واستغلال الشئ وفقا لما هو معد له . في حين يكون للماك سلطة التصرف، ولذا يسمى بمالك الرقبة.

وينشأ الانتفاع بإرادة المالك، أو بالتقادم .

ويلتزم المنتفع برد الشئ لمالكه بعد مدة الانتفاع.

& حق الاستعمال:
وهو حق عيني يخول الشخص سلطة استعمال الشئ مؤقتا، دون استغلاله.
& حق السكنى:

 وهو صورة من صور الاستعمال ( السكن ).

ويقتصر حق السكنى على الشخص وأسرته وممن يعولهم شرعا، دون الغير.

ولا يجوز التصرف في حق السكنى ، وذلك على خلاف الانتفاع والاستعمال.

& حق الحكر:
وهو حق عيني يخول صاحبه الانتفاع بملك الغير استعمالا واستغلالا، لمدة محددة تطول، وبعوض محدد، ويسمى صاحبه بالمحكر.

ويرجع مصدر هذا الحق للفقه الإسلامي، وذلك بهدف إعمار الأرض الوقف خشية التلف من عدم الاستعمال.
وللمحكر تعمير ملك الغير والانتفاع به .

ويلتزم المحكر بصيانة والمحافظة عليه بقصد تحقيق مصلحة للمحكر ولجهة الوقف.

وحق الحكر يشبه حق المساطحة.
وينشأ حق الحكر بالإرادة، أو بأي سبب من أسباب كسب الملكية.

والتوقيت في حق الحكر والمساطحة عنصرا جوهريا. ويمكن انتقالهما إلى الورثة عند وفاة المالك في خلال المدة المقررة لأي منهما، وذلك على عكس حقوق الانتفاع والاستعمال والسكنى.


& حق الارتفاق:

وهو حق عيني يتقرر لفائدة عقار، وليس لشخص، على عاتق عقار آخر.

مثال :
 حق المرور- وحق المطل – وحق المسيل.

وهذا يفترض وجود عقارين مملوكين لشخصين مختلفين .
وحقوق الارتفاق تكتسب بالإرادة أو بالتقادم، ويمكن أن تكون مؤبدة ، كما يمكن الاتفاق على توقيتها.

(ب) – الحقوق العينية التبعية:

وهي ما ينشأ للدائن من حق على مال مملوك للمدين كضمان للوفاء بدينه.

والحق العيني التبعي يخول الدائن به سلطة التقدم على باقي الدائنين.

وهذا الحق لا يطلب لذاته ، كما هو الحال في الحق العيني الأصلي، وإنما كضمان للدين . ولهذا ينقضي الحق العيني التبعي بانقضاء الالتزام الأصلي.

وحدد المشرع الحقوق العينية التبعية على سبيل الحصر، وهي:

* الرهن التأميني:

وهو حق رضائي، ينشأ باتفاق خاص بين الدائن (المرتهن)، والمدين ( الراهن )، يكسب به الأول حقا عينيا تبعيا على عقار المدين ، ويخصص هذا الحق للوفاء بدين المرتهن.

ويظل العقار في حيازة المدين، ويكون الرهن التأميني وفقا لشكل معين يتطلبه القانون، لأنه لا يرد إلا على العقار.

والرهن التأميني يخول الدائن المرتهن ميزة:

التقدم:

أي حق الدائن المرتهن في استيفاء حقه من ثمن العقار قبل غيره من الدائنين، ولا يتأثر بتبعات قسمة الغرماء.
التتبع:

أي حق الدائن المرتهن في تتبع انتقال ملكية العقار المرهون إلى أي شخص آخر والنفاذ بدينه في المالك الجديد.


* الرهن الحيازي:

وهو حق رضائي ينشأ بين الدائن المرتهن والمدين الراهن بموجب اتفاق يتسلم الدائن بمقتضاه المال المرهون ليكون في حيازته إلى حين حلول أجل الدين ، وإذا لم يوف المدين بالدين كان للدائن اقتضاء دينه من ثمن المال المرهون.

وينشأ الرهن الحيازي من تاريخ تسلم الدائن للمال المرهون، وهذه الحيازة تقوم مقام التسجيل في الرهن التأميني ، كما تخول الدائن حق التقدم على الدائنين العاديين والتاليين له في المرتبة.

والرهن الحيازي يكون أصلا في المنقول ، واستثناء في العقار إذا اتفق الأطراف على نقل الحيازة إلى الدائن المرتهن.

ويختلف الرهن الحيازي عن التأميني ، من حيث:

& اللرهن الحيازي يرد على المنقول والعقار ، والتأميني لا يرد إلا على العقار.

& التسليم عنصر أساسي في الرهن الحيازي ، على عكس التأميني الذي يقوم التسجيل فيه مقام التسليم.

* حق الاختصاص:

وهو يتقرر على عقار للمدين بموجب حكم قضائي ، ويخول الدائن ميزتي التقدم والتتبع.

وحق الاختصاص يشبه الرهن التأميني من حيث أنه يرد على العقار دون المنقول، ولا يتطلب نقل حيازة المال من المدين إلى الدائن.

ولكن حق الاختصاص يختلف عن الرهن التأميني في أن الأول يكون بموجب حكم قضائي.

* حق الامتياز:

ويتقرر بموجب نص في القانون ضمانا لديون معينة، نظرا لطبيعتها، كالنفقة، ودين المقاول.

ويخول الدائن سلطة التقدم والتتبع.

والامتياز قد يكون عاما يتقرر على جميع أموال المدين، من عقارات ومنقولات، وقد يكون خاصا يتقرر على مال معين من أموال المدين.

(2) – الحقوق الشخصية:

هي علاقة بين شخصين هما الدائن والمدين يلتزم بمقتضاها المدين قبل الدائن بنقل شئ معين( نقل ملكية مثلا ) ، أو القيام بعمل( أيا كان وصف العمل ) أو الامتناع عن عمل.
وهكذا الالتزام في الحق الشخصي ينقسم إلى:

(أ) – الالتزام بنقل حق عيني:
كنقل الملكية.

ويختلف طبيعة الالتزام حسب طبيعة الشئ محل الالتزام.

فقد يكون المحل منقولا ، وقد يكون عقارا، وقد يكون شيئا معينا بذاته أو بنوعه.

(ب) – الالتزام بالقيام بعمل معين:

والالتزام قد يكون بتحقيق نتيجة ( كالتزام المقاول بانجاز البناء )، وقد يكون ببذل عناية ( كالتزام الطبيب بفحص المريض والعلاج )، والمعيار في بذل العناية هو عناية الرجل المعتاد.
(ج) – الالتزام بالامتناع عن عمل معين:

هو التزام سلبي بعد القيام بعمل معين ( كعدم المنافسة ، وعد افشاء سر معين ).

المدين هو الأساس في الحق الشخصي:

لأن الالتزام يتعلق بذمته، ولهذا:

 إذا تخلف المدين انعدم الحق الشخصي.

ويمكن للحق الشخصي أن ينشأ دون أن يكون الدائن به معلوما لدى المدين، بعكس المدين الذي يجب أن يكون معرفا.

كما أن شخص المدين قد يكون محل اعتبار عند الوفاء في بعض الأحوال، كالتزام الطبيب مثلا.

ما يتميز به الحق العيني عن الحق الشخصي:

الحق العيني ينصب مباشرة على شئ معين بموجب ما له من سلطة مباشرة عيه تخوله الاستعمال والاستغلال والتصرف.
 ولهذا يجب تحديد محل الحق العيني ابتداء.

 في حين الحق الشخصي هو رابطة بين شخصين .
 ولهذا يكون للجانب الشخصي اعتبار لا يمكن اغفاله.

الحق العيني مطلق في حين أن الحق الشخصي نسبي.

الحق العيني هو التسلط على شئ معين بالذات، أم الحق الشخصي فقد يكون تسليم شئ أو عمل أو الامتناع عن عمل.

الحق العيني يبقى ما بقي الشئ محله ، أما الحق الشخصي فهو مؤقت.

مصادر الحق الشخصي :

----------

